# Violectric HPA V200 Why not sufficiently appreciated??



## DoReMi

I was wondering why this apparently superb ampli doesn't seem to raise enough interst in HeadFi.
Violectric by Lake People

 Very few info about it, but in Germany it's considered probably n.1 amp at the moment. It also provides a built in DAC as well (48 kHz / 16 Bit), and the price for this combo sounds fair (€. 850 inner EU, €. 740 for international).
 Very soon this Violectric will also come up with a great DAC:
Violectric by Lake People

 I'm not experienced enough to make any comparison but I'd love to hear from other people who had the privilege to listen to the HPA V200 how would they rate it vs others amps like Symhony, Linear USB and such...
 At the moment I'm still waiting on my T1 and have to make my mind up on what to choose to drive it right


----------



## .Sup

I'm want a V100 but not sure if its any better than my Auditor. Prices on the manufacturer's website are higher than what you can find elsewhere. Not sure why.


----------



## Edoardo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *.Sup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm want a V100 but not sure if its any better than my Auditor. Prices on the manufacturer's website are higher than what you can find elsewhere. Not sure why._

 

Those are the "advised" prices for the average - yet very small - European store.
 Big resellers and online stores can afford lower prices then them of course, and apply them, but the manufacturer does not want to compete with the biggest number of his retailers in Europe. 

 At least, I think so. That's why manufacturers and resellers write price lists mostly.

 Edoardo


----------



## waterlogic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *.Sup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm want a V100 but not sure if its any better than my Auditor. Prices on the manufacturer's website are higher than what you can find elsewhere. Not sure why._

 

I am not sure how Auditor drives your cans. It definitely can drive cans like HD800 but not as well as Violectric V100 or V200 .

 Out of some dozen of good, recommended amps that I tried when looking for an amp for Sennheiser HD800, V100 (or V200) was the best by a good margin.

 Advantages of V100 (V200) according to Lake People:

 1. minimum noise because of low internal gain of only + 8 dB

 2. best suited for low impedance headphone because of extremely high damping factor (lowest internal impedance)

 3. best suited for high impedance headphones because of high internal supply voltage which give about double output voltage .


 Axel Grell from Sennheiser is the designer of HD800.
 He also listens to his HD800 with his personal HPA V100 !!!


----------



## DoReMi

Would be really interesting having one of those super Skylab reviews on this amp !
 Where are you Skylab ? )


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *waterlogic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am not sure how Auditor drives your cans. It definitely can drive cans like HD800 but not as well as Violectric V100 or V200 .

 Out of some dozen of good, recommended amps that I tried when looking for an amp for Sennheiser HD800, V100 (or V200) was the best by a good margin.

 Advantages of V100 (V200) according to Lake People:

 1. minimum noise because of low internal gain of only + 8 dB

 2. best suited for low impedance headphone because of extremely high damping factor (lowest internal impedance)

 3. best suited for high impedance headphones because of high internal supply voltage which give about double output voltage .


 Axel Grell from Sennheiser is the designer of HD800.
 He also listens to his HD800 with his personal HPA V100 !!!_

 

Did you post this to piss me off?1? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have just recently bought the audior for the same price V100 is available- why wasn't I informed earlier this great amp is on the market??aaaaahhh

 hehe j/k guys but if I knew this was as good as many of you say I would have bought this instead of the auditor


----------



## fradoca

Violectric is totally conceived and built by Lake People.
 I've using for more than a year the G100 the top of the line of their professional
 headphones amplifiers.Really an excellent amp.Very neutral with plenty of power.
 Even if i use my new balanced amp from time to time i still use the g100 to
 check some references.
 Recommended


----------



## .Sup

Since it has two outputs I assume one if for low and one for high impedance headphones. Which one is which?


----------



## leeperry

because noone wants to pay so much money to listen to 5532's?


----------



## waterlogic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fradoca* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Violectric is totally conceived and built by Lake People.
 I've using for more than a year the G100 the top of the line of their professional
 headphones amplifiers.Really an excellent amp.Very neutral with plenty of power.
 Even if i use my new balanced amp from time to time i still use the g100 to
 check some references.
 Recommended_

 


 According to Lake People V100 is substantial upgrade of G100 (sonnically) and also built as a tank in a nice alu (front and back are 8mm thick ) here some pics hooked to Aqvox XLR balanced out fed by MacPro through m2tech hiface USB/BNC to XLR and of course HD 800

http://www.shrani.si/f/1i/io/3J577rnL/0.jpg

http://www.shrani.si/f/J/Tw/4dk00iZn/3.jpg

 Regular stock cables used. No matter what kind of music V100 and HD800 is a killer combination.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *waterlogic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_According to Lake People V100 is substantial upgrade of G100 (sonnically) and also built as a tank in a nice alu (front and back are 8mm thick ) here some pics hooked to Aqvox XLR balanced out fed by MacPro through m2tech hiface USB/BNC to XLR and of course HD 800

http://www.shrani.si/f/1i/io/3J577rnL/0.jpg

http://www.shrani.si/f/J/Tw/4dk00iZn/3.jpg

 Regular stock cables used. No matter what kind of music V100 and HD800 is a killer combination._

 

Did you order it from Thomann?


----------



## DarKu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leeperry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_because noone wants to pay so much money to listen to 5532's?_

 

LOL, i hope whose are not in the signal path. They say it is a disctrete amplifier, but i've seen those NE5532's too...


----------



## waterlogic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *.Sup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Since it has two outputs I assume one if for low and one for high impedance headphones. Which one is which?_

 

from the manual:

 At the back of the amp there are two dip switches (one for each channel) :
 alowing switchable input gain in five steps.

 Have not tried yet, but both front ins are probably identical. (i.e. if you use same cans model ).


----------



## waterlogic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *.Sup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you order it from Thomann?_

 

Nope. Directly from Lake People. Why ? Beacause I like ordering from source and Bodensee (lake) people attitude toward custumers is top notch.
 Use the email from their web site.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *waterlogic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nope. Directly from Lake People. Why ? Beacause I like ordering from source and Bodensee (lake) people attitude toward custumers is top notch.
 Use the email from their web site._

 

Well because I found there to be cheaper (Thomann). Are shipping costs included in the price or is it extra?


----------



## waterlogic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leeperry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_because noone wants to pay so much money to listen to 5532's?_

 

HD 800 are expensive - but compared to other cans worth every cent.

 V100 is a great amp , do not know which opamp No. or what is inside - have not opened the box yet; what ever they did HD 800 likes it and so much more I like what I am hearing. There might be a better amp for HD 800 outthere - so far could not find one - any ideas ?

 V100 is not cheap but worth every cent if you want to come a huge step closer to the real thing (live classical acoustic concerts, jazz or whatever music).
 Some tube and hybrids costing few times more than V100 kind a suffocate HD800, somewhat colouring the sound in a worst possible way i.e. you can not hear what is HD800 in reality capable of : transparent, sound stage, instrument separation, speed etc.
 I am not mentioning those amps - maybe other people like what they do, I am surely not. To me it looks like no "christmas tree amp" can properly drive HD800 ?


----------



## leeperry

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DarKu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LOL, i hope those are not in the signal path. [..] I've seen those NE5532's too_

 

Truth hurts. They are.


----------



## Sebhelyesfarku

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leeperry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Truth hurts. They are._

 

What's wrong with the NE5532? Did one kill your dog?


----------



## DoReMi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leeperry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Truth hurts. They are._

 

 leeperry, which one would you go for HPA v200, Symphony, or stagedac\concerto combo?
 Do these latter amps fit better amps?


----------



## leeperry

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoReMi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_leeperry, which one would you go for HPA v200, Symphony, or stagedac\concerto combo?
 Do these latter amps fit better amps?_

 

too many advices on head-fi look biased and written by shills, so I'll refrain from getting too specific 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you want:
 -a high quality pot, to avoid stereo tracking problems...possibly stepped
 -a high quality linear regulated PSU...possibly discrete, so it doesn't throw EMI onto the audio circuits
 -either a high quality discrete design, some high end opamps, or swappable sockets...w/ a whole bunch of decoupling caps to help stability
 -a nice case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know one brand that does all this, it's even a head-fi sponsor!
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sebhelyesfarku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's wrong with the NE5532? Did one kill your dog? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

let's see? because they sound like ****?

 I don't have a dog btw


----------



## waterlogic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leeperry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_too many advices on head-fi look biased and written by shills, so I'll refrain from getting too specific 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you want:
 -a high quality pot, to avoid stereo tracking problems...possibly stepped
 -a high quality linear regulated PSU...possibly discrete, so it doesn't throw EMI onto the audio circuits
 -either a high quality discrete design, some high end opamps, or swappable sockets...w/ a whole bunch of decoupling caps to help stability
 -a nice case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know one brand that does all this, it's even a head-fi sponsor!

 let's see? because they sound like ****?

 I don't have a dog btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

*A shill is person who is paid to help another person or organization to sell goods or services*

 Which one do you help ? Bryston 160 (on the way) ?

 I think everybody has different taste. If I or who ever here shares his experience about gear or whatever nobody is forced to take it as granted ??
 How can we know that you are not a shill or extraterestrial or fake ?
 We can not tell, but you can ?

 Cheers


----------



## leeperry

bryston 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no, I'm going to cancel on the Burson I think anyway, I've got other plans now...and it's been back-ordered for too long.
 I'm writing this post from heaven if that can help


----------



## waterlogic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leeperry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_bryston 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no, I'm going to cancel on the Burson I think anyway, I've got other plans now...and it's been back-ordered for too long.
 I'm writing this post from heaven if that can help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

So after posting 4907 posts one gets to heaven ?
 When did you manage to listen to music ? 

 Maybe now, heaven is timeless, or ?

 Sadly, looks I will never get to heaven, huh ...


----------



## leeperry

You're only 4863 posts short, rejoice my child..."All things come to him who waits"


----------



## nierika

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoReMi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was wondering why this apparently superb ampli doesn't seem to raise enough interst in HeadFi._

 

I'm not sure but waterlogic is doing his best to promote the amp in every thread possible.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leeperry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ ...

 let's see? because they sound like ****?

 ..._

 

I respect your experience, in your opinion this op-amp is not good, I also believe others share your opinion. However I have the pleasure of having listened to a couple of amps w/ the 5532 and I thought it sounded better than many of the newer op-amps. Yes it could that my ears are shot, or that the designer was better at extracting more out of the 5532.


----------



## waterlogic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I respect your experience, in your opinion this op-amp is not good, I also believe others share your opinion. However I have the pleasure of having listened to a couple of amps w/ the 5532 and I thought it sounded better than many of the newer op-amps. Yes it could that my ears are shot, or that the designer was better at extracting more out of the 5532._

 

Any good engineer can tell you that there are good and bad designs . Therefore, claiming that a component sounds like **** by itself is ridiculous.
 It either fits into the design or not.

 Also many people nowadays are tricked into believing that only with tubes one can achieve certain characteristics, those who know better will tell you that this is just a marketing mystics snake oil dope... Tubes can be useful though, if you intend to read your newspaper at their glimmer in the dark.


----------



## fhuang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I respect your experience, in your opinion this op-amp is not good, I also believe others share your opinion. However I have the pleasure of having listened to a couple of amps w/ the 5532 and I thought it sounded better than many of the newer op-amps. Yes it could that my ears are shot, or that the designer was better at extracting more out of the 5532._

 

i guess some people just don't like some certain op-amp/device. i personally prefer this little amp to let say, that lehmann amp or that burson audio amp.


----------



## leeperry

anyway, it's a non-issue as the 5532's are on swappable sockets..but w/ the added cost of four AD797 or LT1028, we're +$100 higher?

 5532 do the bare minimum, if you're into this..then, be it.

 the best opamps have been thorougly compared here: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/aud...-v-2-a-397691/


----------



## waterlogic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leeperry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anyway, it's a non-issue as the 5532's are on swappable sockets..but w/ the added cost of four AD797 or LT1028, we're +$100 higher?

 5532 do the bare minimum, if you're into this..then, be it.

 the best opamps have been thorougly compared here: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/aud...-v-2-a-397691/_

 

I am starting to admire your humour . 
 Best opamps being compared using a heavily moded DIY amp ! ?. 

 Like forcing Miss Frankenstein to play Miss Universe role.

 You made my day ...


----------



## leeperry

...says the guy who has a DAC full of soldered OPA2134, you made my week/month/year.


----------



## mrarroyo

Guys and gals lets keep it civil, just because you hear differently it does not mean you have to be aggressive. BTW, I certainly hope we are all making comments based on what we have heard not what we have read.


----------



## leeperry

well I believe you heard the OPA2134 in that HLLY DMK-IV? Skylab found the HP out worthless, and they've ditched it for a LM4562MA since then...which is slightly better but still not quite world class.

 yes, I've heard all the opamps mentioned to great extend, even someone said that the V200 would be better than the Burson HA-160....did he compare them in person? I would guess NOT. Very often on head-fi, ppl talk from hearsay.

 anyway, if some ppl fancy OPA2134 based DAC's and NE5532's amps...be it, again! you're only 40 years old late after all


----------



## fhuang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leeperry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_well I believe you heard the OPA2134 in that HLLY DMK-IV? Skylab found the HP out worthless, and they've ditched it for a LM4562MA since then...which is slight better but still not quite world class.

 yes, I've heard all the opamps mentioned to great extend, even someone said that the V200 would be better than the Burson HA-160....did he compare them in person? I would guess NOT. Very often on head-fi, ppl talk from hearsay.

 anyway, if some ppl fancy OPA2134 based DAC's and NE5532's amps...be it, again! you're only 40 years old late after all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

quick question, you heard the amp, the amp itself? not just the op-amp/chip? the dealer here actually has both burson ha-160 and v200, and some more. i did hear them side by side.


----------



## leeperry

anything running a 5532 is not worth my time, and even the manufacturer will tell anyone who asks him that they put swappable opamps so ppl could swap them for better parts w/o paying a high markup on the opamps....because they are built by german workers, who pay for their rent, send their kids to private schools, yada yada ^^

 he's trying to make us feel bad buying chinese gear...because we all know that "chinese gear=junk", at any price point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to answer your question, I really don't find their prices competitive enough...I'm not paying +$600 to listen to 5532's. It's great that you've found your favorite amp, I'm still in the market atm


----------



## fdg

Please note, I am a "Member of trade - Manufacturer" 

 Hey Maxime, when your quoting, please do it right.

 This is what I sayed:

 "Lake People and Violectric gear is hand-made in Germany.
 The employees of the company earn sufficent money with their work
 so that nobody of them is forced to have a second or third job after work.
 They live in condos with a roof on top, they have enough to eat,
 their children can go to quiet good schools for free and they can count
 on a reliable public transportation system or own cars.

 Beneath a 25 years experience with lots of (outstanding) products 
 which have to be developed, this is also what the customer pays for.

 Everybody may feel free to buy his stuff in the far east
 but nobody should cry afterwards when suddenly his job own job is obsolete."

 You may think this is blabla - but I cant feel bad whilst developing and producing in Germany and offering jobs.

 Nobody has more Headphone Amp sold to German Broadcasters, TV stations, studios, producers and others. 
 Now it may be that all these guys are stupid because they dont care for the right op-amps inside. 
 On the other hand, maybe these people listen first before judging ...


----------



## FallenAngel

Uhm... you kind of blew your reputation and are bordering on flat-out discrimination.


----------



## leeperry

Hi Fried, I was mostly referring to this post of yours: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/tes...ml#post6487821

 I'm not german, I'm european though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not made of money, and I don't care about creating jobs in Germany to be perfectly honest...neither am I a share holder or a shill for ANY manufacturer.

 I go where I think the bang for bucks is high...I dearly apologize for this! I know I could buy hand made italian shoes for $1.5K, yet I like to buy shoes made in China for 10X cheaper..times are tough.

 I have the utmost respect for german gear when it comes to pro audio! Waldorf, Oberheim, Access...man oh man, their products are just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I honestly didn't mean anything personal, and always feel dumb when a manufacturer calls me on my honest feelings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OTOH, when head-fi becomes "Alice in Wonderland"...something feels terribly wrong, as there simply can't be that many "best". No hard feelings was meant, and I don't agree with your idea of asian gear...OTOH, german gear lasts forever, it's a known fact!

 the Pro Audio and the Audiophile markets have completely different expectations IMHO...one wants a flat uncolored sound, the other an euphonic sound that makes him feel gooood. Besides, it's hard to deny that the AD797/LT1028 "kill" the 40yo 5532 *for audiophile purposes*.


----------



## waterlogic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leeperry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know one brand that does all this, it's even a head-fi sponsor!

_

 

Hi 


 In the meantime I tried three additional amps. So far nothing sounds even close to HPA V100 . 
 The one that will do better with HD800 - I will put its exact model and producer in a post - in your thinking I will than become A SHILL for that producer - no problem. 

 Could you tell me the exact model and producer (the sponsor)?

 I suspect it should be much cheaper than HPA V100, so no problem for me to buy it if I cannot borrow it, as long as it helps HD 800 ring out more bells and whistles than V100.

 But if it does not, if I buy it, I will donate it to you - OK?

 Personally myself and I believe most people come to head-fi to learn about
 exact names of products and their characteristics and so far you did not help me a bit. Now is your chance !


----------



## leeperry

Hi Waterlogic, take your chance...I never said that the Violectric amps didn't sound good! I'm very much sure that they do when I see how well they're built, Lake people are not exactly newbies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's rollable opamps in your V100, put them to good use...there's no point in buying a new amp when everything looks killer in your V100 except for the $0.2 5532's.

 put some AD797B, some LT1028AC, some OPA627BP, some OPA-Earth/Sun V2, some Burson V2...and choose your favorite, these are some of the best opamps for audioholics..and I can fully understand that a manufacturer cannot use these high priced parts w/o asking for a high price tag in return(especially if they're not assembled in Asia).

 the audiophile market is a niche, and when audioholics want tube stages or high-end audiophile opamps, the Pro audio market is fine w/ 5532/2068/4580...as they're not here to nod their head silly to every single song, they're here to monitor the audio signal.

 compare a DT770(even a Manufaktur 600Ω) to any high end audiophile phone...the 770 will let you hear any defect/click/pop in the sound and not really play any music per se, where some other phones will hide those imperfections and astound you w/ a very musical sound(aka "PRaT")...different purposes for different targets.

 and anyway, I'm only talking from my very own experience, my own thoughts/ears and what some other ppl I very much respect reported to have heard and thought...audio is not an exact science, and SQ cannot be measured in THD/SNR and IMD.


----------



## waterlogic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leeperry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...says the guy who has a DAC full of soldered OPA2134, you made my week/month/year._

 

80 % of the time I listen to vinyl :

http://www.shrani.si/f/29/mF/3RjPVRLW/1/x3.jpg

 so digital is my background music.

 Nevertheless my experience with DACs is that no matter the price there are scarse differences between them - meaning there are many good cheap and expensive DACs, some are ridiculously expensive. Spent more than a month auditioning and bought Bel Canto Dac 3 and sold it after two weeks to buy Aqvox which is fine and much cheeper. Few weeks ago I got the Matrix Mini-i and discovered that it sounds maybe even better than Aqvox at 1/4 of Aqvox's price. So Aqvox will have to go. 
 Also the Matrix Mini-i headamp can drive HD 800 nicely , but not good enough, not even close as HPA V100. So for little money you get a very good DAC and acceptable HP amp.

 What I can really recommend is M2tech Hiface - with this little converter the difference between DACs gets even smaller.

 So, again I do not give a s*** what is inside as long as it is properly done, soldered so nothing can fall out, and it will not catch fire and finally it serves the purpose.

 Since i see you are very knowledgable in all areas can you pls suggest a DAC product (producer model) that can make me even more happy than I am ?

 Cheers


----------



## waterlogic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leeperry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Waterlogic, take your chance...I never said that the Violectric amps didn't sound good! I'm very much sure that they do when I see how well they're built, Lake people are not exactly newbies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's rollable opamps in your V100, put them to good use...there's no point in buying a new amp when everything looks killer in your V100 except for the $0.2 5532's.

 put some AD797B, some LT1028AC, some OPA627BP, some OPA-Earth/Sun V2, some Burson V2...and choose your favorite, these are some of the best opamps for audioholics..and I can fully understand that a manufacturer cannot use these high priced parts w/o asking for a high price tag in return(especially if they're not assembled in Asia).

 the audiophile market is a niche, and when audioholics want tube stages or high-end audiophile opamps, the Pro audio market is fine w/ 5532/2068/4580...as they're not here to nod their head silly to every single song, they're here to monitor the audio signal.

 compare a DT770(even a Manufaktur 600Ω) to any high end audiophile phone...the 770 will let you hear any defect/click/pop in the sound and not really play any music per se, where some other phones will hide those imperfections and astound you w/ a very musical sound(aka "PRaT")...different purposes for different targets.

 and anyway, I'm only talking from my very own experience, my own thoughts/ears and what some other ppl I very much respect reported to have heard and thought...audio is not an exact science, and SQ cannot be measured in THD/SNR and IMD._

 

I have to say that you disappoint me. I still do not know the product you mentioned, and I am very eager to give it a shot.
 You can PM me if you do not want to reveal the secret in the open.

 Again I do not care what is inside any audio device or a car as long as it performs to my liking. Also if I want to chat about technicalities, designs, parts etc, head-fi would not be the right place to go, definitely not.


----------



## leeperry

you very much should care...and I'm not here to break anyone's business.

 see it as those ppl who buy regular cars, and put "momo" racing car wheels and modify the car completely to be a lot more nervous on the road. many ppl like those cars w/o all those modifications, it's not a crime!

 someone on the forum said that talking about sound was like dancing about architecture...and there' a manufacturer that says that listening to cheapo opamps is like listening to an orchestra through a key hole.

 what is coloring the sound the most is your V100 is -more than likely- the cheapo 5532's. do you find it normal that the sound of a $600 amp goes through $0.3 opamps? seriously?

 You don't seem to have much experience in rolling opamps, and you can rest assured that you ARE (most exclusively) listening to the 5532's when you turn on your V100.

 here's an attempt from Ray Samuels(another amp manufacturer), trying to explain what the LT1028 does to your sound(it's one of my three favorite opamps): REVIEW: Ray Samuels Emmeline HR-2 - SGHeadphones
  Quote:


 As Mr. Samuels once remarked, the LT1028 is like putting sugar all over your sound. It has a very liquid, sweet, and warm midrange that exhibits sharp bass and treble roll off. Unlike the Analog Devices op-amps, it is not dark. In fact, low level details flow through with greater clarity and definition. 
 

that's what LT1028ACN8 does. really.

 it's expensive, and I think it's still a hell of a bargain(and should have been priced 4X higher to be taken more seriously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...I'm sure the V100 would be eye popping w/ a bunch of these. try it, become a believer...don't be afraid...well, actually, be very afraid because the SQ will be a night and day and you won't quite be able to turn off your amp anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*PS:* about your DAC question, same answer: Heres some test results for the new ESI Juli@ card. [3] - RightMark Forums
  Quote:


 Everybody -in different locations, at different times, without knowing from each other- told the same story, that they found the differences between opamps more important than the differences in dac chips. 
 

the OPA2134 in your Matrix DAC are ruining the SQ completely


----------



## soberspine

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *waterlogic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi 


 In the meantime I tried three additional amps. So far nothing sounds even close to HPA V100 . 
 The one that will do better with HD800 - I will put its exact model and producer in a post - in your thinking I will than become A SHILL for that producer - no problem. 

 Could you tell me the exact model and producer (the sponsor)?

 I suspect it should be much cheaper than HPA V100, so no problem for me to buy it if I cannot borrow it, as long as it helps HD 800 ring out more bells and whistles than V100.

 But if it does not, if I buy it, I will donate it to you - OK?

 Personally myself and I believe most people come to head-fi to learn about
 exact names of products and their characteristics and so far you did not help me a bit. Now is your chance !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

can you make a list of the amps you tried pls? and some opinions/comparisons would be nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I am looking for a headphones amp and violectric v200 was on the top of my list. I am not such a technical person when it comes to audio stuff so i didn't know about 5532. 

 and another question... the opams in violectric can be replaced with something like this ? opamp

 could be audio-gd that leeperry was referring to?


----------



## waterlogic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soberspine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_can you make a list of the amps you tried pls? and some opinions/comparisons would be nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I am looking for a headphones amp and violectric v200 was on the top of my list. I am not such a technical person when it comes to audio stuff so i didn't know about 5532. 

 and another question... the opams in violectric can be replaced with something like this ? opamp

 could be audio-gd that leeperry was referring to?_

 

Hi 

 Due to the V100 and V200 characteristics (like gain control etc) these amps can drive low and high impedance headphones.
 However I would like to point out again that I am exclusively looking for an amp that can drive HD800 (I had Tesla T1 for few hours on V100. Very good cans but personally I prefer HD800), meaning I am not testing the amp and several HPs, I am looking for a best match for HD 800.

 I am not here to promote or to destroy anybody's business or opinion.
 Therefore, as I said I will post the name of the product & producer gladly if I find one that can put more swing into HD 800 than V100. OK ?


----------



## waterlogic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leeperry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you very much should care...and I'm not here to break anyone's business.

 see it as those ppl who buy regular cars, and put "momo" racing car wheels and modify the car completely to be a lot more nervous on the road. many ppl like those cars w/o all those modifications, it's not a crime!

 someone on the forum said that talking about sound was like dancing about architecture...and there' a manufacturer that says that listening to cheapo opamps is like listening to an orchestra through a key hole.

 what is coloring the sound the most is your V100 is -more than likely- the cheapo 5532's. do you find it normal that the sound of a $600 amp goes through $0.3 opamps? seriously?

 You don't seem to have much experience in rolling opamps, and you can rest assured that you ARE (most exclusively) listening to the 5532's when you turn on your V100.

 here's an attempt from Ray Samuels(another amp manufacturer), trying to explain what the LT1028 does to your sound(it's one of my three favorite opamps): REVIEW: Ray Samuels Emmeline HR-2 - SGHeadphones

 that's what LT1028ACN8 does. really.

 it's expensive, and I think it's still a hell of a bargain(and should have been priced 4X higher to be taken more seriously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)...I'm sure the V100 would be eye popping w/ a bunch of these. try it, become a believer...don't be afraid...well, actually, be very afraid because the SQ will be a night and day and you won't quite be able to turn off your amp anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*PS:* about your DAC question, same answer: Heres some test results for the new ESI Juli@ card. [3] - RightMark Forums

 the OPA2134 in your Matrix DAC are ruining the SQ completely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 I am afraid, according to the description what these amps that you suggest do like 

_As Mr. Samuels once remarked, the LT1028 is like putting sugar all over your sound_

 they would not help a bit in the quest of reproducing the sound as close as recorded. 
 I do not wan't sugar all over my Mozart, Hydn, Stravinsky etc nor cream or dope. I do not fry eggs when I listen to music - so I strongly believe a tube amp is superfluous (the second one you suggest) .

 And also I do not need military grade components & wire in my amp.

 The temperature in my room is average 18-20 dgs cent. So no freezing and towing cicles that can screw the components and make them unstable.

 Can you suggest an amp that can help HD speak the truth ?


----------



## leeperry

you're only as strong as your weakest link, and your Matrix DAC is full of OP275/OPA2134: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/6389249-post2173.html

 I've heard the 5532, the OP275 and the OPA2134, I an well aware of what they are (un)able to do.

 anyway, you're happy w/ your current gear..enjoy!


----------



## musicman59

Excuse my ignorance but if somebody want to replace the 5532 with the AD797BRZ how can you inster it in the sotckets if the pins are like in the picture?

http://media.digikey.com/photos/Anal...505-8-SOIC.jpg


----------



## leeperry

AD797 is a single opamp, NE5532 is a dual...Fried told me that it should be a drop-in replacement in their Violectric line.

 just get a bunch of these: Dual to Mono Op amp module NE5532 to AD797BR - eBay

 the square pin at the bottom left, always!

 you can read majkel's impressions about the aforementioned opamps here: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/aud...1/#post5238657


----------



## TopQuark

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leeperry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you're only as strong as your weakest link, and your Matrix DAC is full of OP275/OPA2134: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/6389249-post2173.html

 I've heard the 5532, the OP275 and the OPA2134, I an well aware of what they are (un)able to do.

 anyway, you're happy w/ your current gear..enjoy!_

 

I don't know what your problem is. You said it yourself here:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/6400420-post132.html

 Don't look at individual components, or better yet, don't read blogs or posts of individuals having 5 posts and think they are better than you. You are better than that. Look at the total package.

 The $330 Matrix has dual AD1955 and the $1,500 Lavry DA11 has single. Is Matrix better than the Lavry?

 The $330 Matrix has OPA2134 just like the highly praised $3,500 LessLoss DAC 2004 MkII. Does that make LessLoss sound the same as Matrix?

 Didn't you think that the AD1955 has very good transparency and imaging that the designer complement the system with OPA2134 because of it's good bass?

 I suggest you spend your time listening than commenting on a set-up that uses this and that component.


----------



## leeperry

I don't know what your problem is either? are you this bored to look up all my former posts? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yes, I had faith in humanity at the time, and believed all the clueless feedback about the Musiland 02US...which appeared to sound like ****(just like majkel predicted).

 I suggest you spend your time doing better things than playing Sherlock Holmes, because it doesn't fit you too well and won't be very rewarding in the end anyway. 

 if you want to listen to crappy opamps, it's your very own right...as it's a free world. OPA2134 can be used for DC Servo, then it wouldn't matter. anyway, as I said earlier 5532/2134 are prolly the most boring opamps...if you like a boring sound, you'll enjoy yourself I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've compared 2134 to 2132, and each of these 2 opamps has 2 grades(the 4 models come from the same waffer)...why those units you mentioned don't use the higher grade of 2132 is pretty easy = saving money! and there's no way any of the 3 lower grades will ever "sound"(I said "sound", not "measure") as good as the OPA2132P/U.


----------



## waterlogic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TopQuark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 The $330 Matrix has dual AD1955 and the $1,500 Lavry DA11 has single. Is Matrix better than the Lavry?

 The $330 Matrix has OPA2134 just like the highly praised $3,500 LessLoss DAC 2004 MkII. Does that make LessLoss sound the same as Matrix?
_

 

As already said, do not know what is inside Matrix, but it sounds better than Bel Canto Dac 3 /2200 Euro/ and Aqvox /1100 Euro/ which only shows that making a good DAC is no rocket science ...


----------



## leeperry

here's some honest feedback about 5532 Vs OPA627: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/6522165-post2424.html

 but maybe he's also imagining things


----------



## sonci

HA HA HA
 I was searching for the HPA V200, encounter this thread,

 Leeperry, I really can`t believe what a TROLL you are..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any experience with HPA V200 and HD650?


----------



## mrarroyo

Comparing op-amps in different circuits will yield different results. I have listened to the 2134, 5532, and 797 extensively. Heck I have several of them in my op-amp storage box. I can not say that in all situations the 797 is the best, nor can I say the 5532 sounds poorly. Depending on the circuit I may prefer one over the other.

 There are some good sounding op-amps out that we may not have listened too. In a site I frequent a member hates the LM4562, yet I find it is a very nice sounding amp and one I have found to perform quite well.

 I guess at the end of the day, it is like comparing chocolate to vanilla. Either one is fine depending on the listener's perspective and the circuit being used. Cheers.


----------



## leeperry

I'll take OPA2604 over LM4562 anytime of the day


----------



## mrarroyo

Good to know! But we are back to chocolate versus vanilla, neither is wrong and neither is right for all/any application.


----------



## leeperry

I don't really agree, LM4562 is very limited IME...and opamps color the sound far more than anything else ever will...like DAC chips for instance: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/6490323-post3.html

 opamp'holics like Andrea of majkel also came up to the same conclusions: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/aud...-v-2-a-397691/

 AD797B/LT1028A/NJM4580D/NJM5532 always sound identical each time I pop 'em into new designs


----------



## mrarroyo

Well their experience although it may mirror yours it does not mirror mine. And although I have not posted all my results I too have done my fair share of op-amp rolling but the results can not be the same since we all hear differently. I am just glad we have all these great op-amps to try as compared w/ 25 years ago.


----------



## budx3385

mrarroyo has often expressed a calm opinion that I agreed with in the past

 and he has done it again! Hear Hear!

 I enjoyed swapping all of the mentioned opamps, including the very nice 17-transistor discrete Burson opamp 8-pin plug-in, years ago in my RSA XP-7 and a Rotel 965 CD player, and they are all good candidates, as Miguel said, depending on the rest of the circuit

 and depending on your EARs

 so listen, then choose - and having a choice is great!

 and if you've actually heard the V100, and done some opamp rollng, then please share your choice

 but if not ....


----------



## musicman59

I actually recived a V100 last week and it is in the burn-in process. Based on the limited listeing I have done I can say it is very promising. I am specially liking what I am hearing out of my T1. 
 My T1 are out for recbaling job so as soon As I get themback I will do more listening and start a thread on the V100.


----------



## soberspine

A new headamp from Violectrict, take a look!

Violectric HPA V181

 ps. also new dac


----------



## Kees

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soberspine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A new headamp from Violectrict, take a look!

Violectric HPA V181

 ps. also new dac



_

 

Very interesting BUT: Why the *5* pin xlr??????????
 I sent them an e-mail about that to ask what the use of the fifth pin could be and why they stray from the usual 2x3pin-xlr or 4pin-xlr.


----------



## skyblue

Maybe the 5-pin comes from the professional sector ... don't know but only my guess; or the 5th pin is the shielding connection for some headphone cables ?


----------



## fratus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maybe the 5-pin comes from the professional sector ... don't know but only my guess; or the 5th pin is the shielding connection for some headphone cables ?_

 

From what I understand there is only one XLR5 plug for both left & right, so I guess they use two pins for Left Signal + / Left Signal -, two for Right Signal + / Right Signal -, and one pin for Ground.


----------



## Kees

I mailed them about it and got an answer already.
 I published in a new thread because I don't want to derail this thread about the V200 too much.


----------



## CapQ

Quote: 





waterlogic said:


> As already said, do not know what is inside Matrix, but it sounds better than Bel Canto Dac 3 /2200 Euro/ and Aqvox /1100 Euro/ which only shows that making a good DAC is no rocket science ...


 

 I really cant believe my eyes.... or your ears?


----------



## maarek99

Oh my god. I remember Leeperry from trolling the computer audio forums and here he goes again. A real shame. NE5532 can sound very very good, in fact I'm listening to one right now and this circuit sounds better than the Lehman Black cube which is discrete.


----------



## Bastido

Never even heard of them until ten minutes ago when reading a thread about HD800. I might buy V100 but the price makes me hesitant. I just llooked up the price and see the DAC is an option and it isn't a cheap option either. Especially considering that I know that the DAC chips  are dirt cheap when bought in bulk, something like five bucks a pop.
   
  Here is what the V100 would cost me before shipping and insurance and whatever else customs decides to ding me with. 
   
  550.00 EUR    =    687.371 CAD
   
  DAC 24/96
   
  126.00 EUR    =    157.429 CAD
   
  Total =  $845.14 CAD
   
  Nah, way too pricey for an amp that can't even drive a pair of speakers and may not even sound better than my LunchboxPro with cost me only $200.00 USD.


----------



## 2Phat

noob here....but I am in no way connected to Violectric or Sennheiser...
   
  Got my HPA 200 today - burned in for 14 hours only
   
  AND THE BEAUTY OF THE SOUND WITH THE VIOLECTRIC HPA & SENNHEISER HD800 BRINGS ME TO TEARS ALREADY.
   
  I work as a post production mixer / engineer and have had the pleasure of working on some really high value audio gear, so I can appreciate good sound, I also know how much bull there is in the audio esoteric market. A huge lot of the upper end ultra fi systems are actually specced silly (way over what any studio in the world is specced to - so why?) I do not know of any studio that used oxide free bla bla bla cable for the kilometres of microphone & line level cabling in the studio. So I think twice before spending money on Hi Fi gear.
   
   I listened to the HD800 on a friends system and really liked the sound - I bought a set and kept it in its box - I needed a headphone amp that could drive it that did not cost 5000$ and could be used in the studio with balanced inputs when needed. Somehow I got onto this thread and knowing Lake Peoples reputation for high quality and well priced studio gear, ordered a HPA 200. It is very well priced and beautifully made and certainly looked the part coming out of the box!
   
  The combo is the best Hi Fi I ever owned, and more than that I cannot say! The combination works beautifully and I can really recommend it to any one in doubt or searching for an amp. I have nothing to compare the combination with, so a review from me will be useless, but I found the sound, punchy, detailed, with enough bass for my taste, and a velvet smoothness with no harshness at all (and I am sure that will even improve as everything gets run in) I listen to classical, opera, jazz and rock music. I have tested it on everything and the only bad thing i realised is that I will have to re-import the rest of those 320kbs files as lossless very quickly. Tomorrow I will connect it to my Linn LP12 /Naim setup and I cannot wait!
   
  Cheers
  Stef Albertyn
  Cape Town


----------



## minimus

Thanks for your review.  Very informative. 
   
  It is unfortunate that Head-fi now requires one to wade through a 5 page thread about an amp to extract just a smidgen of information.  The signal to noise ratio has really plunged in the last few years.  Instead of impressions, you get 70-odd posts, mostly BS by one member demonstrating his superior ability to recall how opamp 1234 sounds worse than opamp 2345, 3456,   4567 etc, etc, etc.  I guess he is intent on proving he has a better memory than Rain Man.
   
  But he did succeed in convincing me not to buy this amp.  It is not because I believe his dismissal of the opamp is accurate.  It is because I know the demand for this amp should I ever decide to sell it will suck...the reason being that potential buyers will search the keyword "Violetric" and read 5 pages of diarrhea about how the amp absolutely has to suck, written by someone who has never heard it.  Go figure.I haven't waded through any tube amp threads lately.  Are people now dismissing amps that use, say 6H30s instead of 6SN7s, because the former absolutely must sound worse than the latter?  I shudder to think.
   
  In general, I stick to reviews that Skylab has written.  It would be nice if he was able to review this amp, as the signal to noise ratio of his typical review is very high. 
   
  I wish Head-Fi would just get rid of the "Headphoneus Supremus" title and not show post counts.  Audiocircle and Audiogon forums are much more civil and informative, probably because nobody is ever designated as an expert based on how many times he has hit the "reply" button.  Does any company reward employees for how many e-mail messages he composed or replied to, regardless of information content?
   
  I have been a member of Head-Fi since 2006, but because I work full-time in a high pressure job, I don't have the time or the desire to post ad infinitum.  I come here for information.  It is unfortunate that the quality of discourse is not what it used to be.


----------



## markm1111

Well said Minimus. I really value the information I have gleaned from Head-Fi, and in particular Skylab. He writes extremely articulate and balanced reviews. My only issue with Head-Fi is having to wade through pages and pages to get the good info, but having said that, the nature of these forums is that everyone is entitled to an opinion.
   
  I try to make sensible contributions when I can, offer thanks for useful information, ask reasonable questions and keep useless replies to a minimum - apologies if anyone considers this to be one of those
   
  Cheers
   
  P.S. My HPA V200 arrived last week - still need a chance to set it up, but the functionality it offered to me, and the reviews were enough to get me over the line.


----------



## markm1111

Had my first listen to the V200 tonight. First time it has been turned on, no break in at all. I am very, very happy with the sound even straight out of the box, drove my AKG K702's effortlessly and gave them plenty of bass oomph, where other amps have struggled. Haven't played with gain switches but at about 11 o'clock was plenty loud enough. The detail was superb - I could here fingers moving across piano keys in Megan Washington's version of No Surprises.
   
  A happy buyer here!


----------



## michaelxray

Hi,
   
  Look here
   
http://www.open-end-music.de/vb3/showthread.php?t=2523


----------



## markm1111

Looks like a lot of detail and a thorough review - if only it was in English!
  
  Quote: 





michaelxray said:


> Hi,
> 
> Look here
> 
> http://www.open-end-music.de/vb3/showthread.php?t=2523


----------



## oqvist

Agree... I wish I would have been more active when I actually read german in school. I can do basic reviews but not something where people try to use as fancy words as possible as in audio reviews lol.


----------



## applevalleyjoe

Quote: 





markm1111 said:


> Had my first listen to the V200 tonight. First time it has been turned on, no break in at all. I am very, very happy with the sound even straight out of the box, drove my AKG K702's effortlessly and gave them plenty of bass oomph, where other amps have struggled. Haven't played with gain switches but at about 11 o'clock was plenty loud enough. The detail was superb - I could here fingers moving across piano keys in Megan Washington's version of No Surprises.
> 
> A happy buyer here!


 


 But it's sooooooo ugly!


----------



## Jian

Don't think so.I think it is a pretty ss amp.


----------



## TigzStudio

Quote: 





minimus said:


> It is not because I believe his dismissal of the opamp is accurate.  It is because I know the demand for this amp should I ever decide to sell it will suck...the reason being that potential buyers will search the keyword "Violetric" and read 5 pages of diarrhea about how the amp absolutely has to suck, written by someone who has never heard it.


 
   
  Yes, this is annoying!
   
  You made me laugh with this haha.  Many diarrhea pages have I sifted through in my years.  
   
   
   
   
  It looks mass market home recording studio style, but its fairly clean looking imo....esp. the insides.


----------



## BK_856er

Happy V200 owner here.  Nothing useful to add just yet, but it's working well.  It's very solid and attractive.  Really brings out the lower end in my ATH-AD2000 relative to the hp out of the DA11.
   
  BK


----------



## santacore

Cheers,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 another happy V200 owner here. It's not the end all amp, but I don't regret the purchase at all. In fact, I haven't turned on my Sonett since getting it.


----------



## muad

I've reached a point where I read his posts and do the exact opposite    IMO he's the worst thing to happen to head-fi
   
  Quote: 





> It is not because I believe his dismissal of the opamp is accurate.  It is because I know the demand for this amp should I ever decide to sell it will suck...the reason being that potential buyers will search the keyword "Violetric" and read 5 pages of diarrhea about how the amp absolutely has to suck, written by someone who has never heard it.


----------



## cifani090

I have talked to people that like it more than the Auditor.


----------



## markm1111

I've been living with the V200 for a while now and am still very happy with it. The clean sound and drive in my K702's is excellent. I have changed the jumpers to make the RCA's a line out, and it works perfectly in my system in between my Transporter and integrated amp.
   
  And I like the styling - very teutonic, not all glitz and glamour and glowing tubes like some


----------



## BrainFood

Quote: 





markm1111 said:


> I've been living with the V200 for a while now and am still very happy with it. The clean sound and drive in my K702's is excellent. I have changed the jumpers to make the RCA's a line out, and it works perfectly in my system in between my Transporter and integrated amp.
> 
> And I like the styling - very teutonic, not all glitz and glamour and glowing tubes like some


 
  So your speaker system sounds better using the V200 as a preamp rather than without?
   
  Are you using XLR outs from the transporter to V200?  Does the latter have the internal USB DAC?


----------



## markm1111

Quote: 





brainfood said:


> So your speaker system sounds better using the V200 as a preamp rather than without?
> 
> Are you using XLR outs from the transporter to V200?  Does the latter have the internal USB DAC?


 


 No, the speaker system doesn't necessarily sound better with the V200, What it does allow me to do is run 3 amps off my Transporter: XLR to V200, then unity gain through to my Burson PI-160 integrated. The RCA outs from the Transporter are connected to my Decware CSP2. I then connect the CSP2 to my Burson on the power amp input. This way I have a SS headamp, SS integrated, tube headamp, and tube pre. Gives me lots of options and flavours!
   
  My V200 does have the dac, but I have never used it Probably unlikely to given the rest of my gear. I bought the V200 before they made the dac an optional extra.


----------



## santacore

That's one of the reasons I bought the amp, because it has a pass through. That way I can essentially have 2 amps running off a single source with little to no loss of quality. Thankfully it's a great sounding amp too!


----------



## BrainFood

Quote: 





markm1111 said:


> No, the speaker system doesn't necessarily sound better with the V200, What it does allow me to do is run 3 amps off my Transporter: XLR to V200, then unity gain through to my Burson PI-160 integrated. The RCA outs from the Transporter are connected to my Decware CSP2. I then connect the CSP2 to my Burson on the power amp input. This way I have a SS headamp, SS integrated, tube headamp, and tube pre. Gives me lots of options and flavours!
> My V200 does have the dac, but I have never used it Probably unlikely to given the rest of my gear. I bought the V200 before they made the dac an optional extra.


 
    
  Thanks for the clarification. Yep, it seems like every person who has posted V200 impressions, hasn't even got round to trying the DAC- understandable in your case because you have a Transporter..
   
  The DAC V800 has received one or two very positive reviews (one person comparing it to the Weiss Dac 2) and I was wondering whether the DAC of the V200 might have some of the V800's qualities.  However, Violectric state that "..the achievable quality conforms the 16-bit CD standard, but is somewhat worse than the overall analog performance of the HPA V200."   Not very encouraging.
   
  Still, I'd like to know how the 16/44 and 24/96 options stack up to other DACs.  Hopefully, someone will compare one day.


----------



## santacore

I briefly tried the 16/44 dac in my V200, and it was decent. It didn't make me want to dump my Sonicweld/Apogee Rosetta rig, but it was enjoyable.
   
  Yesterday, I got my hands on the V800. I replaced the Apogee last night, and got a few hours listening in. I gotta say I was impressed with it's performance. More to come as I get time with the unit.


----------



## BrainFood

Quote: 





santacore said:


> I briefly tried the 16/44 dac in my V200, and it was decent. It didn't make me want to dump my Sonicweld/Apogee Rosetta rig, but it was enjoyable.
> 
> Yesterday, I got my hands on the V800. I replaced the Apogee last night, and got a few hours listening in. I gotta say I was impressed with it's performance. More to come as I get time with the unit.


 

 Cool, you've got the V800. Look forward to hearing more on it


----------



## santacore

Quote: 





> Cool, you've got the V800. Look forward to hearing more on it


 
   
  Yes, got one on loan for review. My initial impression was very positive. I can't wait to get more time with the unit.


----------



## oqvist

I checked with Violectric what the V200 would cost without the DAC. But the DAC is since july not included in the price! Just so you guys know you will only get an amp and need to pay extra to get the usb input!


----------



## santacore

You are correct, they stopped including a simple USB dac with the V200 amp. It is now available as an add-on in 2 flavors 16/44 and 24/96.


----------



## Cobold

A few customers complained, they don't need the USB.
  But I think nobody meant to pay the same price without the USB input.


----------



## markm1111

Quote: 





cobold said:


> A few customers complained, they don't need the USB.
> But I think nobody meant to pay the same price without the USB input.


 


 I was one of the ones who said I didn't need the USB dac, but when I asked what the price would be without it, he said the same. I think they were already installed so easier to just sell all stock with the dac in, then for new production remove it and only include on order.
   
  Having said that, I don't think the cost of this basic dac would be very much so it wasn't about to drop the cost of maufacture by a material amount anyway.


----------



## BrainFood

When they emailed me two weeks ago, it was still possible to buy a V200 from Thomann's for 739 euros *with* the 16/44 DAC- the reference to 'optional with USB' was a typo.  Once that batch of V200's sells out, the new batch will have the DACs as optional extras*.   So get in there quick if you want a 16/44 DAC included but check with them that it still is:
   
  http://www.thomann.de/gb/violectric_hpa_200_kopfhoererverstaerker.htm?feedid=14508
   
   
  * 16/44 and 24/96


----------



## markm1111

I bought mine from Thomann - it actually worked out cheaper at the time than buying direct from Violectric


----------



## oqvist

It´s still quite a bit cheaper...


----------



## TigzStudio

Well!   I just ordered the Violectric v181 from aphroditecu29.com.....  I will let you guys know when it arrives, and my impressions of it with the LCD-2's    I couldn't let Santacore have all the fun with the Violectrics.  It will be running balanced from my Ref5 dac via xlr.


----------



## cifani090

In the next week i will be the V200 w/ dac for review. The next 2 1/2 weeks i should have the review up, thanks.


----------



## santacore

Nice Tigz, glad to have you in the club. I hope you like the V181 as much as I like the V200.
   
  cifani090, I look forward to your impressions.


----------



## cannibalox

has anyone compared the v200 to the Meier Concerto ?
  I wonder if that would be a worthy upgrade from a Xcan v8p or just a sidestep / new flavor when using Denon d5000 and ATH-W1000x ?
  any opinion appreciated while waiting for Cifani090's review.


----------



## BK_856er

Quote: 





cannibalox said:


> has anyone compared the v200 to the Meier Concerto ?
> I wonder if that would be a worthy upgrade from a Xcan v8p or just a sidestep / new flavor when using Denon d5000 and ATH-W1000 ?
> any opinion appreciated while waiting for Cifani090's review.


 


 I can't comment on the Concerto or v8p comparison, but the V200 did very nice things for my ATH-W1000 and ATH-AD2000, especially with respect to extending the lower end.  The W1000 is still too anemic for my tastes, but out of the V200 the AD2000 really became a super enjoyable all-around headphone for me.
   
  BK


----------



## Jian

Quote: 





cannibalox said:


> has anyone compared the v200 to the Meier Concerto ?
> I wonder if that would be a worthy upgrade from a Xcan v8p or just a sidestep / new flavor when using Denon d5000 and ATH-W1000x ?
> any opinion appreciated while waiting for Cifani090's review.


 

 I've been using the V8p for a long time, and keeping improving it by upgrading power and switching tubes. Although I do not have the D5000 and ath-w1000x, V200 is a huge step forward on my system compare to V8p.


----------



## cannibalox

BK > nice to know it's working well with your audio technicas. I made a mistake in my first post, I'm actually using W1000X, not W1000. I believe the 1000x has more lower end punch, so it should be a nice pairing. thanks for the input.
   
  Jian > great! the v200 looks more and more interesting. now I need to choose between the violectric and the meier...
  compared to the X-can, is the v200 much smaller ? I really hope so as I find the MF to be huge on my desk.
   
  how would you rate the soundstage performance of the v200 ? I've read it has good details, good bass and plenty of power, but very few comments on soundstage.


----------



## Jian

I'd say v200 is very small. It is a very neutral amp with very airy presentation. Sound stage is deep and wide, with lots of layers, feels real.


----------



## dallan

Been living with the V200 for a few weeks now, got it for when the LCD-2 comes but it works exceptionally well with every headphone i have hooked into it.  I am very pleased with it.


----------



## cannibalox

thanks for the info !
  I might join the happy owner's club soon...


----------



## TigzStudio

My v181 just arrived, this sucker is heavy for its size!  The build quality and feel of the unit is amazing, love the feel of the volume control....very solid.  I will be running it for quite a while before listening to it however, stay tuned.


----------



## oqvist

become quite some amp horder as of late.
   
  Got the V200 today. It´s the most expensive amp of those shown so it better perform  Is there no english manual somewhere? My german is extremely rusty afraid I would miss something important? German online version would be nice as well. I could attempt babelfish it.
  I did get the 16 bit USB DAC with it.
  Got visitors so haven´t had a chance to get a listen. I noticed the volume knob was really stiff in the extremes. And going smooth as closer to 12 oclock I got.


----------



## TigzStudio

nice lol!  I recently got the v181 and it came with an english manual.  Where did you order it?  I ordered mine through http://aphroditecu29.com/, I highly recommend them as I received my unit well packaged and quickly from order date!  v181 cost me 799.00
  Quote: 





oqvist said:


> become quite some amp horder as of late.
> 
> Got the V200 today. It´s the most expensive amp of those shown so it better perform  Is there no english manual somewhere? My german is extremely rusty afraid I would miss something important? German online version would be nice as well. I could attempt babelfish it.
> I did get the 16 bit USB DAC with it.
> Got visitors so haven´t had a chance to get a listen. I noticed the volume knob was really stiff in the extremes. And going smooth as closer to 12 oclock I got.


----------



## oqvist

Thomann.de. Will email Violectric see if they have some english manual.


----------



## markm1111

If you don't get a reply from Violectric PM me your email address and I will send you a copy I have in PDF. 
  
  Quote: 





oqvist said:


> Thomann.de. Will email Violectric see if they have some english manual.


----------



## skyblue

here is one of the link to Violectric V200 user manuel http://www.audiophysics.hk/downloads/pdf/16/V200-E%20Manual.pdf


----------



## cedar80

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> Thomann.de. Will email Violectric see if they have some english manual.


 

 Oqvist, I'm also quite interested in the HPA V200, does the price listed on the Thomann site (768 euros) include the da converter option? Thanks!


----------



## oqvist

Yes it did. the 16-bit version. thomann.de list 799 euro for me though?
  Will have some fun trying it out later. I take it that the two headphone inputs is identical and you should only use one at a time?


----------



## santacore

I was told that the right input is slightly better, as the left goes through additional signal path.


----------



## vessa

oqvist, can your compare Head One => DX1000 vs V200 => DX1000 and tell us your initial appreciation
  thanks


----------



## oqvist

Haven´t listened to the DX 1000 in a months thanks for the reminder...
   
  Initial impressions so not all that useful but the V200 like the Head One doesn´t have a problem with the DX 1000. Listened to some classical soundtracks, piano, Buckethead Colmas Whitewash they are in the same league and have similar signatures.
   
  LCD-2 is my newest toy but the DX 1000 is very enjoyable also after that meteorite .
   
  So can´t really help much. Might help to know that the wood matches the Head Ones wood perfectly. Make sure to get the wood version if you go for it!


----------



## dallan

For the last month or so the DX1000 has been my primary headphone with the V200, sounds good to me.


----------



## oqvist

It´s a great allrounder just like the GHP and Head One. Haven´t tested the SA5000 on it yet though. The LCD-2 is what is getting the most head time and what this comparison focuses on as reference.
   
  I feel it´s more comparable to my Goldpoint Headphone Pro then the Head One though..
  Head One have some advantages in the mid range where my solid states is slightly better in the bass department primarily. Impact is similar on both but the bass is ever so slightly wetter on the Head one then on the solid states.
   
  Listening to some Vangelis late night and my solid states was preferrable to the Head One. Listening to open your ears and stuck in a moment the Head One performs better to give some examples. I will land with one solid state and the Head One I believe but I am not sure which solid state.
  GHP and V200 behave very similar though the GHP and Head One has perhaps slightly more body and have a somewhat darker signature then the V200. Could toss a coin really but seeing the V200 is much more expensive I suspect it will go together with my Auditor.


----------



## .Sup

how is V200 compared to Auditor oqvist?


----------



## oqvist

What I experienced when I had it and the GHP is that the Auditor did better with my 600 ohm T1 then my low impedance headphones.
   
  I have only tried the LCD-2 on the Auditor since I got the V200 and it doesn´t have a problem with it from what I have heard so far. Listening to infected mushroom for bass tests it feel the Auditor perhaps run out of juice the slightest bit but for normal music nothing I notice much.


----------



## vessa

oqvist, dallan, thanks for your entries...
  wich inputs RCA or sym. XLR do you use with V200?


----------



## oqvist

RCA... Thanks for the reminder I will try the XLR cables I have for the Auditor.


----------



## dallan

RCA


----------



## BK_856er

XLR here, out of the DA11 usually set to 28 out of 56.
   
  V200 will accept up to +21dBu, i.e., 12Veff.
   
  I adjust the DA11 output and V200 pre-gain to get the V200 volume knob about 12:00 for normal listening.
   
  BK


----------



## markm1111

XLR for me as well, from my Transporter into V200, I have moved the jumpers to make RCA a unity gain output to an integrated amp.
   
  I haven't touched the pre-gain switches yet, but will probably also adjust so that 12 is normal listening level


----------



## TigzStudio

I am using XLR (short run up-occ copper) cables to my v181 from the Ref5.  I am tweaking a bit with the pre-gain settings.  I love all the features this little tank has.  I even have my KRK rokit 8 speakers being fed by the front L and R mono 1/4"  balanced outs.  Let me tell you, it sounds great through my speakers, very realistic and dynamic.  I have my RCA's set as unbalanced outs at the moment.


----------



## oqvist

Does the XLR inputs on the V200 require a balanced signal? Tried my bridge XLR cables I use for my Auditor. No sound.


----------



## BK_856er

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> Does the XLR inputs on the V200 require a balanced signal? Tried my bridge XLR cables I use for my Auditor. No sound.


 

 Not sure if it helps, but the pic below is from the V200 manual.
   
  There are also internal ground lift switches.
   
  BK


----------



## oqvist

Read that... You need to mess with those to use the XLR as unbalanced?


----------



## BK_856er

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> Read that... You need to mess with those to use the XLR as unbalanced?


 


 I have no  first hand experience, so I will let someone else answer.  Might depend upon how your xlr cables are wired up.  Looks like if you have pin2 hot, pin3 ground and pin1 not connected (or lifted via dip switch) you are OK.  Not sure if there is any advantage to unbalanced input via xlr??
   
  BK


----------



## fdg

With balanced Signals the XLR connector should be wired as follows:
 1 = Ground
  2 = Hot / In Phase
  3 = Cold / Out of Phase
   
  With unbalanced signals the XLR connector should be wired as follows:
  1 = Ground
  2 = Signal
  3 = Ground
  The above should also be used with adaptors from cinch to XLR.
 Pin 3 must be connected to ground because the internal differential amp needs a proper signal level on its input.
 When this input is floating because of no connection, noise might occure !


----------



## oqvist

Is it the opposite from the Auditor then? I will try my crappy cince connectors see if I get sound out of them.


----------



## vessa

oqvist, did you pay atention that "When a cinch plug is inserted, it cuts possible signals applied to the balanced input automatically...", if need see the V200 manual page 13


----------



## vrln

I´ll be getting my V200 tomorrow or so... Upgrading from a Nuforce HDP (my first dac+amp), so I´ll be first testing with its DAC part. DAC upgrade coming next month then... Anyways, I´ll let you guys know my first impressions as soon as I get it


----------



## oqvist

Some more painstakingly A and B:ing. Focusing solely on LCD-2.
   
  V200 is closer to the Auditor then the Goldpoint headphone Pro in signature. Germans think alike perhaps.
  Goldpoint headphone Pro is slightly darker then those two with I suspect a bit more performance in the low mid range.
  It works well for enhancing the strengths of the LCD-2 I feel. .
   
  Vocalists are constantly more lifelike on the GHP but closer to you as well.
  V200 does throw a larger soundstage like the Auditor but there is something with the mid range that sound a bit off at times. Something hollow about it in direct comparison.
   
  Gonna focus on the Auditor vs V200 next.


----------



## TigzStudio

Interesting, as with my Violectric v181 I feel the lifelike vocals are one of its strong points.  Also I don't notice the hollow thing in midrange on v181 with LCD-2s. 
  
  Quote: 





oqvist said:


> Some more painstakingly A and B:ing. Focusing solely on LCD-2.
> 
> V200 is closer to the Auditor then the Goldpoint headphone Pro in signature. Germans think alike perhaps.
> Goldpoint headphone Pro is slightly darker then those two with I suspect a bit more performance in the low mid range.
> ...


----------



## Jian

I'd say that "hollow" is more neutral than the forward mids. And it is not "off". IMHO though.


----------



## oqvist

Well the V200 is a very good amp surely. It drives the LCD-2 just as effortlessly as the GHP.  It´s only a "issue" when A-Bing the two amps against eachother. Both are extremely pleasant to listen to music with.


----------



## TigzStudio

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> Well the V200 is a very good amp surely. It drives the LCD-2 just as effortlessly as the GHP.  It´s only a "issue" when A-Bing the two amps against eachother. Both are extremely pleasant to listen to music with.


 

 I appreciate the impressions!  you have me curious to try a goldpoint for the heck of it... even though I am completely satisfied with the v181... its a pretty low price too!  But I am thinking about going the turntable route next also...decisions .. decisions...


----------



## revenge

Nakamichi was a big name in audio about 30 years ago. For those of you who, like me, were born with a tube TV and radio set in the house, who have used turntables, magnetophones, decks etc, this legendary Japanese brand rings more than a bell. The Dragon was (and still is) one of the finest audio sources I've heard to date.
  Why this introduction? Because of the Nakamichi-based design of the V200. While it doesn't mean anything to most of you, to me it brings out a lot of memories. Over the course of time I owned at least three Nakamichi receivers/amplifiers and, if it wouldn't have been for space issues, I would have kept at least one. Neither the most powerful, nor the most transparent, the Nakamichi sound was something really special, analogical in character , fluid, organic, a pleasure to listen to for hours on end. The last Stasis I had, a mid-eighties design, feeding a pair of nearfield S3/5 Spendors (the famous, original BBC design that made history and holds it own even to today's standards) was one of the most musical combos I've ever had the pleasure to listen to.
  So this was *my* background when I heard about V200 and their Namakichi-based design. Obviously, because of my everlasting love for the Japanese brand, I had to try one for myself. And I have to say from the beginning that it was the most pleasant encounter. V200 manages to strike an excellent balance between the modern hifi standards and that warm, musical sound I fell in love with many years ago. Just like the original Stasis design, I wouldn't say the V200 is the ultimate amplifier when it comes to soundstage, transparency or the last, ultimate, tiniest detail. In this respect I feel Mr Meier's Symphony (long gone bot not forgotten) is better. But what might be lost in absolute performance, is gained in spades in musicality, fluidity, warmth. V200 is a wonderfully sounding amplifier, reminding me a lot of its famous Japanese ancestor. While Mr Meier's designs are generally better performers, they sound* to me* on most headphones rather sterile, analitical, lifeless and somehow with the Symphony I could never find a good synergy with any of my headphones. Even the Symphony - D7000 combo, highly praised on this forum, was far from getting the most out of the Denon's. The Phonitor, on the other hand, feels like a lesser amp to these ears. It's neither as transparent, nor as detailed as V200 or Mr Meier's amps. But once you start playing with the crossfeed knobs, you forget everything. Ed.8 miraculously disappears with the proper settings and everything, from music to movies, becomes a completely new and unheard of experience. While I was never satisfied with Mr Meier's or Headroom's crossfeed algorithms, I have to say this is the strong selling point of a Phonitor and therefore, in my opinion, the Auditor is only half of a great amplifier, and not the better half. I've always had mixed feelings about the Headroom amplifiers and, while I haven't had the chance to listen to their high end offerings, I've never been impressed with their portable, Micro or Desktop line (and I had the newly designed Desktop Portable for more than a year). 
  Bottom line - V200 strikes gold with this small amplifier. It has no major flaws, it's beautifully detailed while keeping the presentation fluid, musical, enjoyable. The Nakamichi spirit is here, the sound has a certain refinement, warmth, a tube - like midrange, while the bass is strong, tight and nicely controlled and the treble is detailed without any harshness. Is it the best SS amplifier in the price range? Difficult to tell really as there are many factors involved. Since there is no perfect headphone, there are always combos to better compensate for certain shortcomings (what people call it synergy in these parts of the WWW) of certain transducers. But you would be hard pressed to find an amplifier to do a better job with *any* headphone. Because this V200 is a true Jack of all trades, with a consistent performance no matter the can or the source. In this respect it reminds me of another venerable masterpiece, Mr Meier's Prehead.


----------



## BK_856er

Thank you, revenge, for the nice perspective on the V200.  I remember reading that its design was in part based on an older generation Japanese unit, but I misplaced the reference.
   
  oqvist - looking forwared to more of your impressions and A/B testing.
   
  BK


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





bk_856er said:


> Thank you, revenge, for the nice perspective on the V200.  I remember reading that its design was in part based on an older generation Japanese unit, but I misplaced the reference.
> 
> oqvist - looking forwared to more of your impressions and A/B testing.
> 
> BK


 

 The Stasis was designed by the legendary Nelson Pass for Nakamichi


----------



## santacore

Quote: 





> Bottom line - V200 strikes gold with this small amplifier. It has no major flaws, it's beautifully detailed while keeping the presentation fluid, musical, enjoyable. The Nakamichi spirit is here, the sound has a certain refinement, warmth, a tube - like midrange, while the bass is strong, tight and nicely controlled and the treble is detailed without any harshness.


 
  Well put. This kind of mirrors my experience with the V200. It's shortcomings only become apparent when compared to much higher end units. It's only then that I notice it's a bit dark(with LCD-2's) and has a touch less resolution. Overall, I'm still very pleased with the amp and will continue to enjoy it.


----------



## vrln

Been listening to my brand new V200 for a few hours now... Unfortunately my new DAC is still on the way and I decided to move my Icon HDP to serve as a DAC+Preamp to a few active speakers so I can´t do any direct comparisons.
   
  I can already say that it´s very, very different (even though I´m using its built-in DAC now, got it for free from Thomann; this is one of the original units that all had the USB port): there´s a lot more air. All in all the HDP sounds a lot leaner. There´s a nice warmth to the sound, I´ve never heard tubes but I could imagine that the V200 is probably leaning in that direction a bit  My favourite feature is the flowing musicality and the added air compared to the Icon HDP. It´s far too early to make any real comparisons though. Very happy here! Build quality is top notch, it´s like a small tank!


----------



## dallan

The V200 is more tube sounding than my tube amp, and I am using my DX1000s much more often that's for sure.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





dallan said:


> The V200 is more tube sounding than my tube amp, and I am using my DX1000s much more often that's for sure.


 

 I came close to the V100 or V200 and I'm sure they are wonderful, but this statement makes me feel glad that I went with the Concerto only for the reason that I wanted a SS amp (that sounded like a SS amp) to compliment my Mapletree tube amp.


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





vrln said:


> Been listening to my brand new V200 for a few hours now... Unfortunately my new DAC is still on the way and I decided to move my Icon HDP to serve as a DAC+Preamp to a few active speakers so I can´t do any direct comparisons.
> 
> I can already say that it´s very, very different (even though I´m using its built-in DAC now, got it for free from Thomann; this is one of the original units that all had the USB port): there´s a lot more air. All in all the HDP sounds a lot leaner. There´s a nice warmth to the sound, I´ve never heard tubes but I could imagine that the V200 is probably leaning in that direction a bit  My favourite feature is the flowing musicality and the added air compared to the Icon HDP. It´s far too early to make any real comparisons though. Very happy here! Build quality is top notch, it´s like a small tank!


 
  I am wondering if they use Mosfett transistors. Nelson Pass design have that warth to them and they use Mosfett which would give that type of signature. Sounds interesting and please do post more impressions.


----------



## vrln

I decided to send mine back because I accidentally got one of the early versions with the built-in USB. I want to keep things clean (no USB) and have the option of getting a higher quality USB module for it in the future if I want. But I did manage to do some more initial testing:
   
  The 16 bit /44 kHz DAC did not impress me that much, coming from Icon HDP. The Icon´s built-in DAC wins by far, better soundstage / instrument separation / details etc.. That said, the built-in DAC is good if you have mp3´s or stream modern victims of the loudness wars from the internet (in other words it is less revealing). For its intended use: (for a short time before you get a "real" DAC) it´s good. Considering that it´s a small chip inside the AMP box, it is suprisingly good though. I don´t see any point in including an USB dac inside the V200 though, makes no sense to me to run it through it as the V200 is not exactly cheap.
   
  That said, more impressions on the actual amp: (I will ignore the blurry soundstage etc which I´m sure was caused by the lack of burn-in and the included USB DAC which I was using as a test) it has a very relaxing sound... If you want to listen to like 4-5 CD´s through in a row, this is what I would like to use. It doesn´t make you tired like the Icon HDP does with its edgy sound. All in all, it has a very sophisticated, pleasant sound. I´ll get my replacement unit back soon so I can continue my impressions then.


----------



## oqvist

Definiatly agree about the easy listening part. Also agree that the DAC wasn´t all that. But you could just remove it and run without it? It seems like the price without the DAC won´t be lower so it was kind of a freebie to early adopters?
   
  It makes some sense if you have for example a net book with crap onboard audio and want to listen to your headphones in a summer home, library or something and your home DAC is to bulky or lacks an USB port. The amp is not that huge or heavy it´s not doable to put it in a backpack.
  But yes I would get the DAC:less version if it was actually cheaper.


----------



## TigzStudio

Quote: 





vrln said:


> . If you want to listen to like 4-5 CD´s through in a row, this is what I would like to use. It doesn´t make you tired like the Icon HDP does with its edgy sound. All in all, it has a very sophisticated, pleasant sound. I´ll get my replacement unit back soon so I can continue my impressions then.


 

 I agree with this on my v181 balanced as well.


----------



## vrln

Quote: 





tigzstudio said:


> I agree with this on my v181 balanced as well.


 

 By the way, I asked Fried Reim about the V181 vs V200 thing, he said it´s pretty much a question of taste. I went for the V200 in the end as I just got my new HD 800 cables and didn´t want to send them back again  They are pretty similar in sound though. I´m so looking forward to hooking my gear up to the new DAC I´m getting... By the way, what was your experience regarding burn-in on the V181? Did it change much?
   
  From what I´ve read the Violectric amps should be true allrounders, so I´ll probably get a second very different headphone to my collection at some point  Something completely different, like Grado or so...


----------



## BK_856er

Anyone try the 24/96 USB option yet?  I understand that both of the V200 internal USB DAC options are user installable and super easy to retrofit.  I have a DA11 doing DAC duty, and my V200 did not include the earlier 16/44 piece, but it might be nice to have a backup built-in DAC for additional fexlibility.  The new V800 DAC is getting some good initial reports, so hopefully the USB 24/96 option shares some of those attributes.
   
  BK


----------



## TigzStudio

The burn in was a little strange in my case, when I first listened to it I was like ok sounds pretty good.  Waited about 24 hours of letting it run....and I was like wow this is musical....ended up listening for a long time....let it burn in more....came back and was like what happend, doesn't sound as good as it did the night before.....
   
  Then I decided to just let it burn in for like days & days straight....came back to it and was like nice!  Very nice!  It stayed nice ever since....very natural sounding and musical, you can just enjoy cd after cd.  
  Quote: 





vrln said:


> By the way, I asked Fried Reim about the V181 vs V200 thing, he said it´s pretty much a question of taste. I went for the V200 in the end as I just got my new HD 800 cables and didn´t want to send them back again  They are pretty similar in sound though. I´m so looking forward to hooking my gear up to the new DAC I´m getting... By the way, what was your experience regarding burn-in on the V181? Did it change much?
> 
> From what I´ve read the Violectric amps should be true allrounders, so I´ll probably get a second very different headphone to my collection at some point  Something completely different, like Grado or so...


----------



## revenge

On a German forum one of the designers said the 24/96 DAC option is better but most people won't be able to tell the difference on 16/44 recordings. Having said that, the DAC is better then any portable design I've heard so far (including the Headroom Desktop Portable which costs more than 1000$) and, as someone pointed out, a useful option for a one box transportable setup.


----------



## oqvist

So the 16-bit DAC that is available as an extra is an upgraded version from the one that came with the first batches?


----------



## BrainFood

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> So the 16-bit DAC that is available as an extra is an upgraded version from the one that came with the first batches?


 
   
  I think they're identical.  Just costs a hundred extra to have it.


----------



## revenge

Exactly. Basically the same amplifier with a 16/44 DAC is now a hundred extra. V800 is also offered at an introductory price. It will probably go up in the future. The feedback for V800 however, on that forum, isn't too great. A user tried it and sent it back as it made no difference compared to his midrange CD player. This is the forum I'm talking about. And here's the review of V800. Search for Violectric on the forum, you'll find plenty of information, since one of the designers is an active user on the forum.


----------



## dallan

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> I came close to the V100 or V200 and I'm sure they are wonderful, but this statement makes me feel glad that I went with the Concerto only for the reason that I wanted a SS amp (that sounded like a SS amp) to compliment my Mapletree tube amp.


 

 Well in all fairness my tube amp is extremely analytical.  - Zana Duex.


----------



## dallan

Quote: 





revenge said:


> Exactly. Basically the same amplifier with a 16/44 DAC is now a hundred extra. V800 is also offered at an introductory price. It will probably go up in the future. The feedback for V800 however, on that forum, isn't too great. A user tried it and sent it back as it made no difference compared to his midrange CD player. This is the forum I'm talking about. And here's the review of V800. Search for Violectric on the forum, you'll find plenty of information, since one of the designers is an active user on the forum.


 

 That's funny, Santacore got one and said that it was incredible, and he has a pretty good ear for things it seems.


----------



## Jian

From my experince that the source for V800 is quite important. One shouldn't expect that any DAC can magically make a PC/Mac/portable setup matches a 1500 USD cd player, even DAC202 can't. On the other hand, feed it with quality cd transport with good synergy, it will shine. I wouldn't be borthed with the build in dac of v200, either 16 bit or 24 bit.
   
  That said, I think the v800 is realy a great DAC for the money, in my case even better than my da11(before changing into platium fues).


----------



## vrln

I also read that "review" on the V800 while I was doing DAC research... I´ve never heard the V800 of course, but that review didn´t really have any real arguments in it: more or less just a "this does nothing" -statement and claims that it´s on the same level as cheap DIY kits from China. Which obviously, I find very very hard to believe  I think Violectric should try to get reviews out from various sites as soon as possible, since these days with Google that´s the only comments on the V800 you can easily find on the net. All the V100/V181/V200 comments on the other hand, never seen a single negative comment on any of those on the net. On german forums where there´s a lot of discussions about them, they are regarded as the best headphone amps on the market right now.


----------



## revenge

Exactly. Great reviews for the amp but that single poor review for the DAC. Although there's no real argument against it, it made no obvious improvement for that user. And that should tell you something.
   
   
  Quote: 





> One shouldn't expect that any DAC can magically make a PC/Mac/portable setup matches a 1500 USD cd player, even DAC202 can't.


 
  I am sorry but I have to disagree with this. The latest generation Benchmark (Pre & HDR) might not be the ultimate word in musicality but straight out of the box, using the USB input, with no tweaking, outshines any 1500$ cd player I've heard in terms of resolution. And it happens that the lean character of a Benchmark is complimented quite nicely by the "retro" sound of the V200.


----------



## revenge

By the way Jian, since you seem to have it, would you like to share with us your experience with V800? In what way you feel it's better than DA11?


----------



## vrln

Quote: 





revenge said:


> Exactly. Great reviews for the amp but that single poor review for the DAC. Although there's no real argument against it, it made no obvious improvement for that user. And that should tell you something.
> 
> 
> I am sorry but I have to disagree with this. The latest generation Benchmark (Pre & HDR) might not be the ultimate word in musicality but straight out of the box, using the USB input, with no tweaking, outshines any 1500$ cd player I've heard in terms of resolution. And it happens that the lean character of a Benchmark is complimented quite nicely by the "retro" sound of the V200.


 

 When I think more about it, agreed... But still it´s far too early to slam the product based on that one comment. Would be nice to see some professionally done reviews of it. That said, personally (yes I know one should consider the whole package etc etc) I would not pay close to 1000 euros in 2010 (almost 2011) for a Delta-Sigma DAC that isn´t the Sabre32 reference model.
   
  EDIT: and how little did I know of DACs when this was written... I definately take back the Sabre32 comment. This could be a great DAC, no idea! (2011 edit)


----------



## cifani090

Have my review up. http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/509746/review-violectric-v200#post_6889632


----------



## oqvist

Nice review. Just change the last sentence to high impedance .


----------



## revenge

I have just ordered a HD-800 and a T1. Briefly listened once or twice on unknown gear with unknown music so completely irrelevant. I want to give both a fair chance to impress me. I'll probably get them in the next 2 weeks so stay tuned. At least one will go on sale afterwards. I am also on the Audeze pre-order list.
   
  Unfortunately most posts on this forum are contradicting and confusing. The main problem is, as far as I can tell, the huge difference in budget, experience, musical education etc. Very few users have relevant sources, decent amplifiers, several pairs of loudspeakers and, last but not least, enough time spent in the concert hall. One is reviewing hifi equipment using mp3's, another is trashing a 1000$ headphone because it doesn't perform well on an entry level soundcard, a third knows everything about acoustics although he has never been in a concert hall and his only reference is a pair of entry level monitors.
   
  Let me tell you my experience. At one point I was, like most of you, a pursuer of technical perfection, I was after resolution, air, depth, PRAT etc. And then, one day, I've done something which, shamefully, I haven't done in years. I went to a true life performance of a great symphonic orchestra. It was one of my favourite pieces, a Ravel piano concerto so I thought why not (I tell you why not, because most of the time I find the real performance distracting but that's a different topic). So here I was, in the 5th row, utterly disappointed by such an entry level sound so to speak - such weak bass, poor treble resolution, mediocre soundstage - gosh, my Naim system was so much better than this! And then it struck me - that was the musical truth, that was the true acoustics, no tricks, no gimmicks, no cables, no power conditioners, no upgraded power supplies, no high end caps - that fable and yet so sweet, so fluid, so musical sound was the TRUTH. Music is first and foremost music. You don't hear the vibration of a violin chord in a true performance or the sound of the piano hammers striking the chords unless you're a freak. In turn, you can never capture that live sound sweetness on a hifi system, no matter the price. But one can always try. To find a balance between technical performance and musicality (by musicality understanding conditioning the sound to simulate as much as possible the warmth of the true sound, I am not talking about concert amplifiers and monitors here) - that is the true difficult task. Because if it's pure resolution, air and soundstage, the ear gets tired, the brain gets tired and the rig goes on sale in the respective section of the forum. Resolution, air, soundstage *and* musicality, warmth, life so to speak, that's the key to a good system. Without being perfect or high end (high end for me meaning five zero figures, as I've been fortunate enough to listen to seriously expensive setups on several occasions), I think V200 is a nicely rounded amplifier, offering enough of both, fidelity and musicality for a fairly critical and at the same time enjoyable audition. And it's a pretty good match for a lot of headphones. Again, it's no perfect amp (and unfortunately there's no such a thing) but it's a solid proposition for the price and if you are considering spending that amount on a new amplifier, it should definitely be on your list.


----------



## santacore

Where is this V800 review people are referring to? I checked the link mentioned previously and all I got was a page in German. I tried to translate it with babelfish, but it wasn't very clear.
   
  Anyways, I now own the V800 after getting a unit for review from Robert at AphorditeCu29. I liked the unit so much that I immediately purchased it. For me, the V800 competes with anything I've heard/owned under 2k. I really think it's a great sounding DAC. In fact, it's hard to review it because I don't find any glaring problems. Top to bottom it just sounds right to my ears. Unlike the reviewer previously mentioned, I find the upsampling options to make a big difference. Most of the time I prefer the upsampling off, but it definitely make a difference.
   
  If anyone wants to discuss this further, let's keep it on the V800 thread under sources, so that this thread doesn't get any further de-railed.


----------



## dallan

I have the V200, Zana Duex and xcan V3 as well as the Lisa lll.  All of these amplifiers have different strengths.  If i had to have one for all my phones it would be the V200.  It is musical and warm and drives all the phones well.  For the HD800s the Zana Duex is amazing though and is more...high end.  The Zana Duex is stark and is a class A amp with very dark background/noise level.  I have to pinch myself sometimes.  That said, it can sometimes be fatiguing when listening routinely while reading, it really takes concentration and is very intense for me.  It also costs 2 1/2 times as much as the V200.   Although the V200 is not on it's level, it gives a nice presentation and will work with my lower impedance phones much better.  The xcan v3 and Lisa are both a step down, the Lisa lll being transportable and mainly battery powered doesn't have the same umph.  
   
  If i had to do it over I would strongly consider only having the V200, it works.


----------



## oqvist

Agree it definiatly works. It´s a nice amp but it´s a bit expensive for what it´s IMO. My Trafomatic Head One tube amp have dual rca inputs, pre out and subwoofer outputs apart from the expensive tubes. A lot more iron and much bigger casing and it´s the same price as the V200?. The V200 is more powerful but I doubt it´s transformer costs more then the beasts that are in the tube amp?
   
  The V200 I got offer a DAC for it´s price at 799Euro. New customers may need to pay the same price but without the DAC. I Like the idea of dual outputs until I realized you can´t switch between them and one is supposedly better then the other.
   
  The GHP is 550$ and offer nothing more then rca input and headphone out and no internal transformer just power conditioning. It does have a higher quality volume pot though. While I do preferr the V200 for the 600 ohm T1 and it´s more synergy than anything I can´t help feeling my headhpones sound more true to life then the V200 for as wildly different headphones as the DX 1000, ED 8 and LCD-2. 
   
  SPL Auditor is limited with low impedance headphones it feels like or I am ust having really bad luck regarding synergy with the ED 8 and DX 1000 in particular. It does have some beefier transformers and a bigger aluminium casing.
   
  But before you hang me the V200 is a good amp. I could live happy with it as my only amp for the LCD-2 at least which is where my main focus has been so far. The ED 8 hasn´t sounded that good from what I tested with it yet. Been suggested the V200 is supposed to be tubey sounding and that is maybe why I find the GHP slightly preferrable. I dont think you can beat real life. But it´s always hard to know what people mean when they say tubey. I am sure there is as big difference between different tube amps as there is between solid states. If solid states is harsh I don´t own any such in the GHP and V200. The Head One is even softer though.


----------



## Jian

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> Agree it definiatly works. It´s a nice amp but it´s a bit expensive for what it´s IMO. My Trafomatic Head One tube amp have dual rca inputs, pre out and subwoofer outputs apart from the expensive tubes. A lot more iron and much bigger casing and it´s the same price as the V200?. The V200 is more powerful but I doubt it´s transformer costs more then the beasts that are in the tube amp?
> 
> The V200 I got offer a DAC for it´s price at 799Euro. New customers may need to pay the same price but without the DAC. I Like the idea of dual outputs until I realized you can´t switch between them and one is supposedly better then the other.
> 
> ...


 
  We must have similar taste if you look at my equipments
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I held a Pro 900 for almost two years just recently sold it to up grade my power source.


----------



## oqvist

Looks like so


----------



## Radio_head

Quote: 





santacore said:


> Where is this V800 review people are referring to? I checked the link mentioned previously and all I got was a page in German. I tried to translate it with babelfish, but it wasn't very clear.
> 
> Anyways, I now own the V800 after getting a unit for review from Robert at AphorditeCu29. I liked the unit so much that I immediately purchased it. For me, the V800 competes with anything I've heard/owned under 2k. I really think it's a great sounding DAC. In fact, it's hard to review it because I don't find any glaring problems. Top to bottom it just sounds right to my ears. Unlike the reviewer previously mentioned, I find the upsampling options to make a big difference. Most of the time I prefer the upsampling off, but it definitely make a difference.
> 
> If anyone wants to discuss this further, let's keep it on the V800 thread under sources, so that this thread doesn't get any further de-railed.


 

 Have you tried out meier's newest offering?  I'm debating going concerto + stagedac vs v800 + v200.  I'd be interested if anyone else has heard the two and ab'ed.  Also, do you know if Robert from aphrodite offers a deal on buying the two together (like meiers deal on the combo?)


----------



## santacore

I have not heard Meier's latest offering. 
   
  Talk to Robert about a package deal, he's the only one that can make that call.


----------



## fdg

Until now there is only 1 review concerning DAC V800 in a German HiFi magazin.
  
*Write me a PM to have it.*
   
DAC V800 was tested for the first time in a german journal.
The man who was in charge for testing was so impressed about DAC V800 that he ordered one piece
 to serve as his personal DAC afterwards.
   
The conclusion:

Inside the review there was a remark from the measuring departement saying:
 The measured specs are top class !

 The conclusion is:
 Put V800 together with some not necessarily expensive CD-transport and you will achieve a system that will
 beat most of the expensive chromed and polished exclusive gear.


----------



## santacore

Quote: 





> DAC V800 was tested for the first time in a german journal.
> The man who was in charge for testing was so impressed about DAC V800 that he ordered one piece
> to serve as his personal DAC afterwards.


 
  This is similar to my experience. I was invited to review the first V800 that came into the states. After 1 day of listening I decided to buy the unit. Sadly, I've been so bus with work/life that I haven't reviewed the piece. Let's just say that I'm really enjoying it, and find no faults to note.


----------



## TigzStudio

What chip does the v800 use?  Sorry if it has been posted already, could not find it.


----------



## santacore

I'm not sure, and don't really care all that much. For me, It's all about the implementation and resulting sound.


----------



## TigzStudio

Finally found something, interesting prototype pic of v800.


----------



## santacore

Looks like the Weiss Minerva uses the same chip, which is a good sign.


----------



## TigzStudio

The Antelope Zodiac+ I just purchased uses a PCM1792A as well.  Seems to be the popular chip around the Recording industry marketed type DACs.


----------



## Icenine2

How is the Antelope?  Is the headphone section great or just good?


----------



## TigzStudio

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> How is the Antelope?  Is the headphone section great or just good?


 

 I just placed the order yesterday, I am hoping it will be delivered next week.  I will do a write up once I have listened to it for a while.


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> Does the XLR inputs on the V200 require a balanced signal? Tried my bridge XLR cables I use for my Auditor. No sound.


 

 I use the passive outputs on my Auditor to passthrough a balanced signal to my monitors. Works fine


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





tigzstudio said:


> I just placed the order yesterday, I am hoping it will be delivered next week.  I will do a write up once I have listened to it for a while.


 

 you're a big spender Tigz


----------



## TigzStudio

Meh I am just going into Source component experimentation phase, I like that it has an oven controlled clock....and a bunch of its other features/inputs/outputs.  I am really hoping it beats my audio-gd becuase it would be a better fit in my rig.  Antelopes Trinity and 10M are quite popular in various studios, so they have a good reputation.   
   
  Anyway back to the Violectric v200 --> *steers thread back on course*
   
  I am still in love with my Violectric V181+lcd-2


----------



## zenpunk

Quote: 





tigzstudio said:


> Finally found something, interesting prototype pic of v800.


 

 Gosh! I hope Leepery doesn't check this picture will all this opamps. he will go mad...


----------



## revenge

Rather dark and bass shy with T1. So-and-so soundstage. Enjoyable but not quite high end. My guess is T1 would benefit from something brighter and maybe could do with more power.
   
  HD800 - excellent combination in every respect. Even the USB DAC performs beautifully with this headphone. A solid budget partner for the jewel in the Sennheiser crown .
   
  My new Weiss DAC202 is on the way. I'll get back to you in a couple of days.


----------



## oqvist

Have you tried the Auditor/Phonitor? May not give you more bass but the transparency and soundstage is impressive on the T1 and it´s on the bright side. Seem to have a bit more control then the GHP and V200 for the T1. I did preferr the T1 on my tube amp though... More bass weight and juicy instead of dark mid range.


----------



## vrln

Quote: 





revenge said:


> Rather dark and bass shy with T1. So-and-so soundstage. Enjoyable but not quite high end. My guess is T1 would benefit from something brighter and maybe could do with more power.
> 
> HD800 - excellent combination in every respect. Even the USB DAC performs beautifully with this headphone. A solid budget partner for the jewel in the Sennheiser crown .
> 
> My new Weiss DAC202 is on the way. I'll get back to you in a couple of days.


 

 Hm... I´m still waiting for my Audio-GD DAC to arrive so I can do some proper testing. Your USB DAC comment got me thinking though... When I previously commented on this amp, I assumed most of the less than great things I was hearing was because I was using the built-in DAC. 
   
  Personally I thought the built-in DAC was, once I got around to testing it more, well, to be honest quite horrible. Blurry soundstage, veiled sound, no microdetail or clarity. The DAC section of my Nuforce HDP, destroyed the built-in DAC so hard it wasn´t even funny. It simply makes no sense at all to me why they included the DAC in the V200... Anyone else have experiences with the built-in DAC? Please tell me it will be a different world with a real dedicated DAC! 
   
  (disclaimer: using HD 800)
   
  Edit: the DAC I had in my V200 was the original standard version, not the enchanced one that uses a WAY BETTER dac chip.


----------



## oqvist

I used it only very briefly because it was so clear it was not worth much. . My short impression is I would rate it somewhere in between onboard audio cheap c-media stuff and Behringer DEQ2496/Elite Pro. But anyway it was so non inspiring it felt like waste of time evaluating it. The idea is nice as a sort of a freebie but now it costs extra.


----------



## dallan

I can't believe they offer something like that with an amp of this caliber.  I got it right after they discontinued the dac and it became an option, happy not to have it.


----------



## markm1111

Quote: 





dallan said:


> I can't believe they offer something like that with an amp of this caliber.  I got it right after they discontinued the dac and it became an option, happy not to have it.


 

 I bought mine with the dac thrown in. I am actually considering removing it, just in case it has any adverse impact on any electrical signals. AT the time of purchasing I asked if I could buy without the dac and hget a price reduction - didn't happen, obviously already assembled


----------



## Jian

My experience of T1 with V200 is rather great. I guess it is not just about the amp and headphone, but the whole set up. V200 never lacks power, in fact it is one of the most powerful SS amp out there. I do have lots of experiences with v200/phonitor/auditor and T1, but kept V200 in the end. V200 is more engaging and enjoyable than the spl brothers plus all they could offer.


----------



## cannibalox

I got mine a couple of weeks ago. ordered through Thomann, mine didn't have the USB dac included.
   
  It's definitely an improvement over my XCan V8p (using a d10 as dac). The soundstage seems wider and deeper. Overall, it's cleaner and more involving.
  The first day, I thought there was a kind of graininess to it, but I didn't notice it afterward.
  The sound is clean and detailed. bass impact is very good. There may be a slight boost in the mids/upper mids ?
   
  I'm happy with the purchase but I guess I was hoping for more.
  I like it a lot with my d5000 and 271s.
  with the ath-w1000x however, I'd say they don't mate that well. The mids are too forward, either the v200 adds even more mids or it just reveals something I don't like in the audio technica sound signature.
   
  so in the end, I'm still wondering if the Meier Concerto would have been a better choice.
  Fortunately, the v200 is really a good mate for the d5000 imho and the denons are still my favorite cans so far.
   
  should I get a betr DAC ?


----------



## SP Wild

Quote: 





cannibalox said:


> so in the end, I'm still wondering if the Meier Concerto would have been a better choice.
> Fortunately, the v200 is really a good mate for the d5000 imho and the denons are still my favorite cans so far.
> 
> should I get a betr DAC ?


 

 As an owner of XcanV3 - I doubt the V8 is the last word on transparency and wire with gain philosophy.  As for Concerto VS V200 - blah - a little difference here or there, yes.  They're both good SS amps with the V200 sharing DNA with professional equipment and pumps out the horsepower like crazy.  Trade orientation VS consumer orientation?  When it comes to tools - I know what I prefer.
   
  And yes - I think you should've upgraded source before you upgraded amps, but each to their own.


----------



## Jian

I had a V8p for three years with the little pinkie PSU and some fancy tubes, before upgraded it to V200. Very happy that I did this.  I'd say concerto is good but not quite on the same level of V200 when driving HD800, T1 or LCD2. The V200 is a very neutral AMP with good balance. It does not have forward mids and will bring whatever the souce has to offer to you. It’s not surprising that the V200 does not go with the ATH as ATH has its trade mark colouration with all their phones. As SP said, upgrade source is very important and V200 will not be the bottle neck of cd players up to 10,000 dollar, or headphones even above 2,000 dollar (my first hand experiences).
   
  Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## oqvist

I don´t find the V200 to be that neutral. Isn´t V100 violectrics attempt at amp for studio use? Would like some V100 to V200 comparisons .


----------



## SP Wild

An audiophile amp derived through studio/professional DNA is going to be somewhat neutral - definitely more than any headphone in production that's for sure...German too - think about it...and I didn't even hear the thing, but I get a feeling I know what to expect from such an industrial Germanic design.  Arguing minute differences in tonal character from two designs that seem to attempt a wire with gain philosophy amounts to nothing more than subjectivity.


----------



## oqvist

I suggest you hear it before you judge it honestly. No offense but little of what you write  there make sense. But it´s worth a try it may be for you


----------



## SP Wild

No offense taken.
   
  The only reason I am keen on the V200 is for its power output and drive for orthodynamics.  I already have a German studio grade headamp - I don't expect the overall tonality to differ greatly (as opposed to a tube design or pure audiophile design), but hopefully soundstage, dynamics and imaging is better.


----------



## oqvist

Well there is different people behind the lehmann black cube, spl phonitor/audior and the violectric amps. I don´t think you can get any idea how they will sound because you have a lehmann which happens to be german


----------



## SP Wild

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> Well there is different people behind the lehmann black cube, spl phonitor/audior and the violectric amps. I don´t think you can get any idea how they will sound because you have a lehmann which happens to be german


 

 I have a 2 Vincents, 1 Cayin, 1 Musical Fidelity, 1 Ming Da, 1 Yamaha and 1 Lehman.  All of them are more neutral than any headphone I own.


----------



## oqvist

Apples vs Oranges


----------



## SP Wild

Can anyone here comment on the V200 VS ROC SA.  These two amps seem to be numero uno contenders when it comes to raw horsepower?
   
  @ oqvist - Care to wager a cool 1k that the V200 measures neutral - I put my money where my mouth is, will you?


----------



## CountChoculaBot

SP Wild you're gettin a bit outta line here talking down oqvist who's heard the amp...
   
  And wasn't the V200 based off some nakimichi design which were apparently warm-ish from what I've read?  Warm-ish + high power for my LCD2 is why I'd be interested personally =]


----------



## vrln

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> I don´t find the V200 to be that neutral. Isn´t V100 violectrics attempt at amp for studio use? Would like some V100 to V200 comparisons .


 

 Both V-series amps are consumer hifi-devices. The studio gear is the G-series (G100). V200 apparently sounds more musical than the V100, whatever that means  
   
  As for my updates impressions: I´ll be getting my new Audio-GD DAC next week... Then I´ll make the final call if I´ll keep this V200 or not. I´m kinda torn about it: I like many things, but some things also aren´t to my liking. It´s got a very special sound signature, that´s for sure. My favourite is the power in the bass, it has a great slam and really brings the HD 800 alive. The air, while at first is nice, is making all the music sound a bit same. This isn´t really the last word in transparency, it´s more like the music is displayed as powerful splashes that carry the sound. Actually if you read descriptions of classic high end tube sound signatures (at least the stereotype), this is how I would categorize the V200 right now. Maybe it´s just because of the built.in DAC though, as I said I haven´t been able to try it with a good one yet. All in all, I don´t know if this is neutral or not. If neutral means monitor style sound like the one I have in my Genelec active speakers, then these are definately not neutral.
   
  As much as I like parts of the V200 sound signature, I find myself hoping for more transparency and clarity... Less "musicality" actually! Maybe warmth/smoothness are something that are impossible to get with retaining the clarity/transparency? I don´t want either 100%, it´s more like a perfect balance that I´m looking for. And for me right now I don´t feel this is it, but I´m sure that for a lot of people it is. My personal preference probably lies closer to the clarity/transparency ideal than the smoothness, I want the best of both worlds! 
   
  I guess this just proves how personal music is. We all have our preferences... Oh and as for the 1000$ question, well, I´d be very suprised if these measure like studio monitors. To my ears the V200  also sounds warm, smooth and relaxed. However I can easily imagine that this is for many the perfect solid state amplifier.


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> I suggest you hear it before you judge it honestly. No offense but little of what you write  there make sense. But it´s worth a try it may be for you


 

 Your absolutely right. This guy likes giving people advice on  gear he never has heard, He also been making many wild claims like being able to hear with his new toy LCD2 transformers claiming audiophile records like Chesky recordings using gimmicks and such. What he does not know is how those were actually recorded. Chesky used Trinty Church which is located near Wall Street in NYC recorded live recording almost direct to disc 2 channel recordings with the best digital equipment that was available. That's is why you can hear the room acoustics so well. Chesky recordings are reference quality. But SP Wild with the new toy likes telling other people about stuff and gear he has no clue. nada knowledge about and you had the amp used it with reference headphones but he knows better. LOL Read some of the wild stuff he writes about and you realize much of it makes no sense. If he thinks Chesky used trickery what other wild stuff is coming and I must admit comical is what it is.


----------



## dallan

I'll check in with a bit of an impression possibly relevant to the transparency/warmth question.  Compared to my Zana Duex the v200 is warmer and less transparent for sure.  The Zana is fast, transparent and has a dead quiet background.  I think the v200 may be a bit faster or the dampining plays a part in decay(??) that makes it sound quicker though.  
   
  The presentation on the v200 is sweet though definately smoother sound, and it drives all impedance cans well, and it costs a fraction of the Zana Duex with out the build time wait.  I could live with the v200 and be absolutely happy.


----------



## SP Wild

Aha, these impressions are very useful...a subjective musial kinda neutral is exactly what I'm after in a solidstate amp for my orthos.  So long as they objectively measure neutral - they fullfil what I've been looking for. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Has anybody compared this amp to the Burson amp, which supposedly is a very musical amp?


----------



## markm1111

I had an early version of the Burson amp, but it had soime issues so it went back. They sorted the issues in later amps.
   
  My audio memory may not be the greatest, but I much prefer the V200 over the Burons - the extras on the V200 also tip the balance as well


----------



## techenvy

good to know


----------



## revenge

Testing the new Weiss DAC202. The headphone amplifier is at least as good, if not better (I say better) than V200. With HD800 - it's simply breathtaking, a life-like experience. DAC202 is also one of the best sources I've heard, period. I wouldn't say it's as good as a high end turntable but it comes seriously close. The soundstage is *different*, a whole new experience. I expect some people might prefer a more focused presentation but it all comes so airy, so natural, so effortless - all I can say is listen for yourselves whenever you have the chance. 
   
  My Violectric goes on sale. There's no need for it with DAC202. T1 goes too.


----------



## oqvist

3900£ well you better sell of gear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" class="bbcode_smiley" height="" src="http://files.head-fi.org/images/smilies//smily_headphones1.gif" title="
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" width="" />


----------



## Jian

Have to say the amp of dac 202 to me is not as good as V200 by a fair distance and certainly not sufficient enough for T1/HD800/ED10. But dac 202 can pair with a pc/mac and still sounds ok, that’s the advantage. In my experience, dac202 need a good amp to make it shine, and if the V200 can't do the job, that might because it does not go together with the source. IMHO though, on my sys.


----------



## Radio_head

That's interesting.  In the Edition 10 thread, people were raving about the ED10 and I believe it was just a computer hooked up to the DAC202.  Could just be attributable to FOTM over new shiny thing though, it being the ED10.  And I've seen it used in excellent condition for 3500$ - not nearly as prohibitive as the original price.


----------



## Jian

I believe the ed10 I tried that day was under powered and would be better if properly amped.


----------



## techenvy

Quote: 





jian said:


> I believe the ed10 I tried that day was under powered and would be better if properly amped.


 

 dude so whatd u think?  are they 2 open, and are they similar  or identical to ed8?  comfortable?  regardless they are cool.


----------



## Jian

It is light and comfortable (less than 290 g). In fact it's the most comfortable ultrasones I've ever tried. The sound is decent with vast sound stage (almost as big as the hd800 IMO) and airey, involving yet full of details.


----------



## oqvist

How is the bass/mid range compared to the ED 8/Pro 900?


----------



## pekingduck

Tried out the V800+V200 (source was the V800) yesterday and they drove my JH13's really well, in fact better than the StageDAC+Concerto combo can do IMO.
   
  The Meier stack do have a bigger soundstage though (w/ Crossfeed disabled). Also the Meiers are more neutra while the Violetrics are more musical.


----------



## TigzStudio

Quote: 





pekingduck said:


> Tried out the V800+V200 (source was the V800) yesterday and they drove my JH13's really well, in fact better than the StageDAC+Concerto combo can do IMO.
> 
> The Meier stack do have a bigger soundstage though (w/ Crossfeed disabled). Also the Meiers are more neutra while the Violetrics are more musical.


 


  Im curious what is your definition of neutral?  Are you saying that with the Violectrics bad recordings as well as good recordings are extremely musical?  As in you can't find the faults in bad vs. good recordings as easily?  Just curious how you came to the conclusion is all.


----------



## pekingduck

Tigz,
   
  I am just saying that the slightly warm sound of the V800->V200 makes the music more fun than the Meiers. I actually found them quite detailed too. (I did not try bad recordings during the audition)
  
  Quote: 





tigzstudio said:


> Im curious what is your definition of neutral?  Are you saying that with the Violectrics bad recordings as well as good recordings are extremely musical?  As in you can't find the faults in bad vs. good recordings as easily?  Just curious how you came to the conclusion is all.


----------



## zenpunk

It is also important to remember that the Meier stack will cost you 1040 Euro delivered while the Violectric will come to more than 1900 euros.


----------



## CapQ

anyone talks about its pre-gain setting? Im using D7000 and I put it on -12


----------



## dallan

I have mine on -6 because sometimes i use them with my hd800s but mainly with Ed8's.


----------



## Jian

When I use ED8, I use +6. With T1, 0.


----------



## BK_856er

Headphone sensitivity is one factor, but input level is yet another.   The V200 can take up to +21dBu or 12Veff, true to its pro heritage.  The balanced XLR output of my DA11 puts out up to +24dBu, so normally I set it about halfway, adjust the V200 pre-gain to the -6 setting and get the volume pot on the V200 working for me around 11:00-1:00 for normal listening through the LCD-2.  A source with lower "non-pro" 2V output would need a different pre-gain setting.  The V200 pre-gain is a nice feature.
   
  BK


----------



## DaveN

Has anyone compared the V200 vs the Lehmann Black Cube Linear? I am torn between these two and will have to purchase without a demo for use with HD800. Violectric is a month behind in filling current orders. I can get a used BCL for ~$800 or buy a new Violectric or Lehmann from Thomann in europe and have it shipped to USA for around $1000 for the Violectric and $900 for a new Lehmann. Can I go wrong with either amp?


----------



## DaveN

Does anyone know if the V200 will work on either 220 or 120V or are they market specific for input voltage?


----------



## Jian

I believe it works with from 115 to 230V.


----------



## dallan

**


----------



## dallan

Quote: 





daven said:


> Violectric is a month behind in filling current orders. I can get a used BCL for ~$800 or buy a new Violectric or Lehmann from Thomann in europe and have it shipped to USA for around $1000 for the Violectric and $900 for a new Lehmann.


 

  I got mine at aphroditecu29.com and he had them is stock.  His names Robert and is really cool, he came recommended from a fellow headfier and I recommend him too.


----------



## skyblue

For different market the Violectric are wired at the transformer primary for either 115 Vac or 230Vac .. that means the user have to do some soldering job at the primary-winding in order to change between 115Vac / 230Vac. Quite simply if you are competent.
  For safety reason, the internal pcb soldered fuse should need to be changed to a double value when use at 115Vac.  
  I believe the fuse can be order from RS Component, or other sources.


----------



## DaveN

Quote: 





dallan said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I initially planned to purchase from Robert. He answered a few questions via email quite promptly. He may be at CES and not checking his email but he has not responded to three emails concerning purchase. He lists them at his web site and ebay. The Ebay pricing is higher and delivery is listed as between 1/18 and 1/24. It would appear that they are not in stock with such a long delivery time and that he may not be aware of the 4 week backorder.
  These facts and lack of response got me looking elsewhere. I'm interested to see if I hear from him this week.


----------



## DaveN

Quote: 





skyblue said:


> For different market the Violectric are wired at the transformer primary for either 115 Vac or 230Vac .. that means the user have to do some soldering job at the primary-winding in order to change between 115Vac / 230Vac. Quite simply if you are competent.
> For safety reason, the internal pcb soldered fuse should need to be changed to a double value when use at 115Vac.
> I believe the fuse can be order from RS Component, or other sources.


 

 Hmm, soldering pcb may be more than I need to tackle.


----------



## fdg

Lake People / Violectric offers instructions how to come from 230 VAC to 1125 VAC and vice versa.
  These are mailed on request.
  Also how to install a USB input.
  The USB installation is completely made without soldering.
   
  For changing mains voltage you should know how to manage a soldering iron.
  To change from 230 VAC to 115 VAC one trace has to be cut and to bridges have to be soldered.
 This is not a big problem if you now how to proceed.
 Changing the fuse is NOT necessary !!
   
  Indeed Violectric has some delivery /stock problems because of massive and unexpected sales during seasons, before and after 
   
  We are busy to solve these and apologize for any inconveniences.


----------



## dallan

I bought this amp for when i was getting the LCD-2.  Then i never got them and ended up with the Edition 8.  Both are low impedance so I would think sound good on this amp as well as my DX1000.....and they do.  What blows me away is how good my HD800s sound on it.  I have a Zana Duex which is geared toward high impedance headphones(ie HD800) and is just a treasure but when i plug into this amp instead I am blown away at how warm and lovely that the 800s sound with it.  Given the cost I can't believe more hasn't been said about this pairing.


----------



## musicman59

Quote: 





dallan said:


> I bought this amp for when i was getting the LCD-2.  Then i never got them and ended up with the Edition 8.  Both are low impedance so I would think sound good on this amp as well as my DX1000.....and they do.  What blows me away is how good my HD800s sound on it.  I have a Zana Duex which is geared toward high impedance headphones(ie HD800) and is just a treasure but when i plug into this amp instead I am blown away at how warm and lovely that the 800s sound with it.  Given the cost I can't believe more hasn't been said about this pairing.


 

 As far as I know the reason is because one of the HD800 designers actually use the V200 and was testing and voicing the headphones with them. This little thing can also drive the HE-6 very well since it puts out 2.7 watts in 50 ohms. I just tried my V200 with them in a meet on Saturday.


----------



## dallan

That make since because it erases the treble thing that bothers some with the 800s.  They are warm and luscious.  Pretty funny.


----------



## vrln

Now that I´ve spent a long time with my Audio-gd Phoenix and am much more experienced in all things audio in general, I can second the HD 800 comment. The V200 is by far the best amplfifier I have heard for the HD 800. The treble spikes and sibilance annoyed me too much on the Phoenix and eventually lead to me selling the cans. The Violectric, while I prefer the Phoenix with other cans, is perfect for the HD 800 and I can imagine the rumours of the Sennheiser lead designer using Violectric gear being true. Synergy is what it´s all about! The V200 sound signature is perfect for the aggressive treble of the HD 800. 
   
  If you are looking for a perfect solid state amp for the HD 800, please take a look at this amp. If I rebuy the HD 800 someday, I´ll probably go for Violectric.


----------



## 29029

Slight off-topic, but has anyone done any sort of meaningful comparison of the Violectric HPA V200 (with onboard DAC) against either of the Burson amps?


----------



## Loevhagen

Having read a lot of the feedback on V100, V181 and the V200 I finally decided today to order the V200 to drive my HD800 and pre-ordered LCD-2. I really hope my current euforia over the V200 still prevails when I get the V200 hooked-up.


----------



## Loevhagen

Hm. The second day after the order was sent and I received "T_hanks for your order! Please wait for order confirmation of Lake People_.". So, what´s the expected duration of "...wait.."? Any here with hands-on experiences that care to give me a hint.


----------



## KevinR70

Quote: 





loevhagen said:


> Having read a lot of the feedback on V100, V181 and the V200 I finally decided today to order the V200 to drive my HD800 and pre-ordered LCD-2. I really hope my current euforia over the V200 still prevails when I get the V200 hooked-up.


 


  Good choice.  I've used a lot of nice amps and the V200 holds it's own fairly well.  IMO, It's a really good all purpose amp and for the money is hard to beat.


----------



## dallan

Quote: 





loevhagen said:


> Hm. The second day after the order was sent and I received "T_hanks for your order! Please wait for order confirmation of Lake People_.". So, what´s the expected duration of "...wait.."? Any here with hands-on experiences that care to give me a hint.


 

  
  I got mine from a dealer who had it in stock, *[size=x-small][size=11pt]Aphrodite Cu29. [/size][/size]*
   
  aphroditecu29.com 
   
  It was sent the same day and i had it two days later.


----------



## roachbro

Pardon my ignorance, but why is the V200 listed as discrete-design when opamps are in the signal path? I don't mean to be rude, I'm just curious because from what I've learnt, discrete means no ICs in the design. Am I missing something?


----------



## Loevhagen

Just received my V200. Big authorative sound? Yes. Placebo? Not a chance.
   
  The Violectric has reincarnated my K702 and pushed even more out of my HD800. In a weeks time the LCD-2 will arrive and the playground is "complete".
   
  Thanks for those who made me aware of the Lake People "beast".


----------



## Jian

Glad you like it, enjoy!


----------



## Loevhagen

Enjoying it big time.
   
  OP asks "Violectric HPA V200 Why not sufficiently appreciated?" I don´t have a good answer to that particular question other than limited distribution portals and exchange rate concerns, but want to rephrase it: "Could others owning a Vxxx amp post their impressions in this thread?" 
   
  Thanks.


----------



## RedBull

Quote:


vrln said:


> I can imagine the rumours of the Sennheiser lead designer using Violectric gear being true. Synergy is what it´s all about! The V200 sound signature is perfect for the aggressive treble of the HD 800.


 

 Guys, I just wondering, not to you particularly vrln, it's for all, just a thought, for discussion, if Senn design HD800 with V200, then why they demo it using BCL?


----------



## Loevhagen

Still happy with my Violectric V200. I guess I should have written some impressions, but until then; a picture of the all German setup:
   
  - Violectric HPA V200
  - Sennheiser HD800
  - Sieveking Omega Stand


----------



## Loevhagen

Good and fair question. After having had the V200 and the BCL at my desk I would say that the BCL is more "spectacular" at first listen than the V200. Making lasting first impressions at demos is important. However, in the long run (hours and days of listening), the V200 makes you able to listen for hours and days without any chance of ear fatigue. The BCL, is a high quality amp. It´s just that it conveys the music more "in your face" than the V200. 
  
  Quote: 





redbull said:


> Quote:
> 
> Guys, I just wondering, not to you particularly vrln, it's for all, just a thought, for discussion, if Senn design HD800 with V200, then why they demo it using BCL?


----------



## Kees

Quote: 





loevhagen said:


> Good and fair question. After having had the V200 and the BCL at my desk I would say that the BCL is more "spectacular" at first listen than the V200. Making lasting first impressions at demos is important. However, in the long run (hours and days of listening), the V200 makes you able to listen for hours and days without any chance of ear fatigue. The BCL, is a high quality amp. It´s just that it conveys the music more "in your face" than the V200.


 
  That's weird. I know the BCL as one of the most polite and not-in-your-face amps in existence..... The BCL is more about detail and nuance than about slam and PrAT.


----------



## Loevhagen

Semantics, I guess. Describing sound is difficult. If I were to articulate the BCL´s sound with stand alone words, it would be "detail and nuance" as you said. However, tuned brighter than V200.


----------



## Jian

Nice pics, looking forward for the impression.


----------



## RedBull

I would call BCL as, detail, nuance, more intimate and fast amp, I agree I can't call BCL as "Slam".
   
  If V200 has more slam, then I would like an impression comparing V200 with the Bursons which is known to have a good slam, anyone?


----------



## oqvist

Haven´t heard the Bursons but coming from the Goldpoint Headphone Pro or Auditor the V200 didn´t stand out anything in regard to bass slam. It was good and well controlled just like the GHP on the LCD-2. Just about identical in quantity though the GHP had a bit more realistic tone on my old system. Haven´t heard the V200 on the Ref9 which gave me more slam then any amp I tried  for the LCD-2 lol.


----------



## Loevhagen

I currently have the V200 (my own), BCL (borrowed) and the 160D (ordered). If I get a chance to have all three on the desk at the same time (i.e. still have the BCL when the 160D arrives), I´ll post some impressions.


----------



## MarkyMark

Does anyone have experience of the V200 (or V100) versus SPL Auditor with the HD800? My source is Benchmark DAC1, cabling is LAT powercords and IC300 balanced interconnect.
   
  I am interested in a transparent midrange with excellent bass definition and smooth treble. Reading other comments, the V200 sounds very interesting but I'm a bit concerned with comments about it being a "warm" amp. I like warmth but want to retain maximum midrange clarity as well. The Auditor seems to be a bit hazy/recessed in this area. I also think bass definition is a bit loose and treble a tad obvious as well.
   
  I was wondering if Lehmann Black Cube is the way to go?? I've already got a unmodded Mk1 Matrix M-Stage but have read the the BCL sounds quite a bit better than that.
   
  Cheers


----------



## Loevhagen

Hooked my LCD-2s to the V200. I have never heard that kind of _authoritative_ bass from a headphone before. Totally amazing!
   
  The sound is *not in anyway* neutral (even though the highs are there), so classical music is out of the question with this combination. But, for deep male voices with an "attitude" like Leonard Cohen the presentation is fantastic. Been listen to Ten New Songs and Live in London. 
   
  Tried the track no. 7 on the Ultrasone Reference CD; Also Sprach Zarathustra. Never heard that opening presented that clear before. Going back to neutral amps and HD800 will require some time of de-calibration...


----------



## Subsequence

This might just be the amp i'm looking for, looks like it has everything with it's warm and pleasing sound and lot's of power. Has anyone tried the HD600 on these? Not that it matters allot though since the HD800 or maybe the T1 are on my shopping list but i can't audition the latter and i'm quite impressed with sennheiser quality. My HD600 is about 10 years old now and still sounds very good i just had to replace the earpads and headband cushion a couple of times.
   
  Anyways for the RCA to XLR i should get a shielded 2 wire cable right?


----------



## Subsequence

Best birthday present i ever bought myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Really goes well with the HD600's maybe a tiny bit too warm but i'm not complaining, been listening for a few hours now and no fatigue!
  So much music i want to listen with this hahaha but well.. soon people will come demanding beer, cake and most of all my attention


----------



## Loevhagen

When I first got my V200 it was quite impressive in the very beginning, compared to other amps. Now, some weeks later and numerous hours / days later, the V200 is not sounding "dark" anymore. It is the rest that sounds a bit anemic. However, the difference is not day/night, but the V200 conveys music in a way that I really find appealing. 
   
  HD800 and V200 is a good match. The same can be said with the LCD-2s.


----------



## danne

Do you prefer the V200 to the Burson HA 160?
  
  Quote: 





loevhagen said:


> When I first got my V200 it was quite impressive in the very beginning, compared to other amps. Now, some weeks later and numerous hours / days later, the V200 is not sounding "dark" anymore. It is the rest that sounds a bit anemic. However, the difference is not day/night, but the V200 conveys music in a way that I really find appealing.
> 
> HD800 and V200 is a good match. The same can be said with the LCD-2s.


----------



## Loevhagen

Good question. However, I haven´t heard the HA-160 (just had HA-160*D *borrowed). Recollection is not the most solid academic way to compare amplifiers, so I won´t say if V200 or 160D is the one that suits my taste on HD800 / LCD-2 most. But, within 1 week my new 160D will arrive, and I´ll revert...
   
  But wat I can say is that V200 + LCD-2 is sounding a bit out-of-the-head-fi-box. And, that is positive.
   
  In my full scale stereo / surround I have Klipsch RF-63 and Electrocompaniet / Abrahamsen. Maybe that gives some indications on my sound preferences.


----------



## dallan

It's funny for me, because of audio memory, I had the feeling that one or two amps that I have sounded as good or better than the v200 but after I pulled them out and hooked them up and really a/b them the v200 killed them.  They were not low end per se either.  So if you don't sit and do it one after another, it is hard to tell.  The v200 is warm and i was feeling not as detailed but it ended up being more detailed than one that was more "sterile".


----------



## Loevhagen

Spot on. The V200 is *authoritative* (incl. detailed).


----------



## Subsequence

It's a really nice amp, can't wait to hear it when it's fully burned in. Already noticed the treble steadily improving during the first couple of hours.


----------



## fdhfdy

Imo, BCL is better than 160.


----------



## Lorspeaker

x2


----------



## RedBull

Quote:


fdhfdy said:


> Imo, BCL is better than 160.


 
   
  Quote: 





lorspeaker said:


> x2


 
   
  I'm glad that there still quite many BCL supported out there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I thought it's quite dead now, since none seems to talk about it.


----------



## Acix

Quote: 





markymark said:


> Does anyone have experience of the V200 (or V100) versus SPL Auditor with the HD800? My source is Benchmark DAC1, cabling is LAT powercords and IC300 balanced interconnect.
> 
> I am interested in a transparent midrange with excellent bass definition and smooth treble. Reading other comments, the V200 sounds very interesting but I'm a bit concerned with comments about it being a "warm" amp. I like warmth but want to retain maximum midrange clarity as well. The Auditor seems to be a bit hazy/recessed in this area. I also think bass definition is a bit loose and treble a tad obvious as well.
> 
> ...


 


   I think the V100 will be the amp for all the hot treble hps, and definitely will help with the bass. Super quiet, and great 3D sound stage (lol, maybe the 3D is my Apogee DAC).


----------



## Naim.F.C

Has anyone done any direct comparisons with the V100 vs V200?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





naim.f.c said:


> Has anyone done any direct comparisons with the V100 vs V200?


 


  I'm getting the V200 next month, if you can wait


----------



## Naim.F.C

Might have one myself by then doh! Lol. Either way, I'd love to read your impressions and a comparison of the two.
  
  Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> I'm getting the V200 next month, if you can wait


----------



## musicman59

Quote: 





naim.f.c said:


> Has anyone done any direct comparisons with the V100 vs V200?


 


 I did. I bought the V100 first and then my dealer sent me a V200 to try. They have the same signature sound but the V200 does it with more power and control. The bass in the V200 was deeper and better control to my ears so I kept the V200 and sold the V100.


----------



## se530

Does anyone have experience with HD800 and Grace m903 headphone amp compared to V200?
   
   
  Not sure how big of an improvement would V200 bring to the mix.


----------



## Acix

Quote: 





se530 said:


> Does anyone have experience with HD800 and Grace m903 headphone amp compared to V200?
> 
> 
> Not sure how big of an improvement would V200 bring to the mix.


 

 Maybe you can find a Violectric distributor in Berlin, and check for yourself.


----------



## Radio_head

John Willett (former Sennheiser guy) seems to swear by the m903 for the HD800.


----------



## se530

Quote: 





acix said:


> Maybe you can find a Violectric distributor in Berlin, and check for yourself.


 


  Good idea. Should be in the town in few weeks so will grab the setup with me there. Didn't think about that
   


  Quote: 





radio_head said:


> John Willett (former Sennheiser guy) seems to swear by the m903 for the HD800.


 


  Sounds promising. Max Schlundt (an audiophile selling hi-end gear in Berlin) also recommended this combo.
   
  I really enjoyed it when I've heared it first time at his shop.
   
   
  Trying to 'tweak it to the max' now.


----------



## Frank I

I have a Review sample coming of the V200 and will do a writeup in a few weeks after I give it the usual run in and I am looking forward to hearing and doing impression on the V200. Hopefully I will have it in a few days as it was shipped today.


----------



## SleepyOne

Looking forward to your review!


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





sleepyone said:


> Looking forward to your review!


 


  THANKS FREDDIE GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK ON


----------



## Naim.F.C

Just been informed mine has shipped! Can't wait. Ordered through www.audition6.de after I stumbled upon it by chance. The owner Heiko Boss (yes that is his name lol) was a star to deal with and had no quibbles at all on offers or price matching competitors including shipping to the UK! Excellent communications thus far.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





naim.f.c said:


> Just been informed mine has shipped! Can't wait. Ordered through www.audition6.de after I stumbled upon it by chance. The owner Heiko Boss (yes that is his name lol) was a star to deal with and had no quibbles at all on offers or price matching competitors including shipping to the UK! Excellent communications thus far.


 

 Once it arrives, I suggest then comparing the LCD-2s to your T1s. You might be surprised.


----------



## Naim.F.C

Ohh la la. Now I'm excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  A little secret between me and you, deep down I want to love the LCD-2's more, because to me they are the most beautiful cans I have ever laid eyes on. From the moment I saw the physical design, I loved them. Something about the retro sophisticated design, the wood, the use of metal, leather etc. Fact that I still prefer the sound of my T1's overall is a testament to Beyer's engineering pedigree. But with that said, both are remarkable cans.
   
  Thing I find is, you can tweak in more bass, smoothness, thicker vocals, mids etc etc with EQ's, amps, coloured DAC's etc, but what is very hard to inject in post is three dimensionality or soundstage, unless the recording already pushes it. That's the fundamental thing that for me, has me reaching for cans like the T1's over the LCD-2's much of the time, despite the LCD-2's delicious fullness, tonality and bass. But really a lot of it boils down to my mood at the time, the recording, genre of music etc etc.
   
   
  Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Once it arrives, I suggest then comparing the LCD-2s to your T1s. You might be surprised.


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





loevhagen said:


> When I first got my V200 it was quite impressive in the very beginning, compared to other amps. Now, some weeks later and numerous hours / days later, the V200 is not sounding "dark" anymore. It is the rest that sounds a bit anemic. However, the difference is not day/night, but the V200 conveys music in a way that I really find appealing.
> 
> HD800 and V200 is a good match. The same can be said with the LCD-2s.


 



 I have one in house for a review and out of the box I would not consider this as dark sounding at all.


----------



## Duckman

Looking forward to your comparison against the Taboo for the HE500.


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





duckman said:


> Looking forward to your comparison against the Taboo for the HE500.


 


  i will do that but the comparison would be taken in context as the CSP2 and taboo combo with tubes is 2400.00 more than twice the price of the V200 but look for it as i will do it in my review and also include my SX650 in comparison. Still getting familiar with it and I am looking forward to this review. Sound nice out of box.


----------



## WarriorAnt

Quote: 





frank i said:


> I have one in house for a review and out of the box I would not consider this as dark sounding at all.


 


  The V200 is by no means dark.  I think people confuse the fact that is does not have that solid state "electronic" edge to it and thus at first call it dark, but as more time is spent with it and more material is experienced thru it it's pretty obvious it is not dark.


----------



## musicman59

I agree.


----------



## WarriorAnt

My V200 Impression.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/products/violectric-hpa-v200/reviews/5331


----------



## Naim.F.C

Yes!!!


 [tr] [th] Date[/th] [th] Time[/th] [th] Location[/th] [th] Tracking Event[/th] [/tr] [tr] [td]03-02-2012​[/td] [td]04:57​[/td] [td]North Depot​[/td] [td]Loaded to vehicle for delivery​[/td] [/tr] 
  Seriously hope I get it today lol.


----------



## WarriorAnt

Quote: 





naim.f.c said:


> Yes!!!
> 
> 
> [tr] [th] Date[/th] [th] Time[/th] [th] Location[/th] [th] Tracking Event[/th] [/tr] [tr] [td]03-02-2012​[/td] [td]04:57​[/td] [td]North Depot​[/td] [td]Loaded to vehicle for delivery​[/td] [/tr]
> Seriously hope I get it today lol.


 
  Where are you located?


----------



## Naim.F.C

UK. Originally from London. Hopefully moving back soon if my flat/house goes through.
  
  Quote: 





warriorant said:


> Where are you located?


----------



## Naim.F.C

Ok guys, it finally arrived! Only problem is, the power cable is an EU one and I don't have a spare one. The EU one sent with it reads 16A/250 on it. I do have two spare IEC power cables, one 10A/250 and one 13A/250. Can I use either of these with the V200 or does it need to be a 16A power cable? In any case, I'll be ordering a new cable, but till it arrives I was hoping I could use one of these spares. Advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





naim.f.c said:


> Ok guys, it finally arrived! Only problem is, the power cable is an EU one and I don't have a spare one. The EU one sent with it reads 16A/250 on it. I do have two spare IEC power cables, one 10A/250 and one 13A/250. Can I use either of these with the V200 or does it need to be a 16A power cable? In any case, I'll be ordering a new cable, but till it arrives I was hoping I could use one of these spares. Advice would be appreciated.


 


  You'll love it with the X-Dac 
  Powercables have differences? I'll be damned, I need to check that tonight. lol. Never ever looked at that before


----------



## Naim.F.C

Spoke to the guys at Violectric, apparently it doesn't matter whether it's 10A, 13A or 16A etc. The wattage or power consumption is still low enough to not make a difference. In any case, looks like I'll be testing! 
  
  Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> You'll love it with the X-Dac
> Powercables have differences? I'll be damned, I need to check that tonight. lol. Never ever looked at that before


----------



## qawsedrf

naim.f.c said:


> Spoke to the guys at Violectric, apparently it doesn't matter whether it's 10A, 13A or 16A etc. The wattage or power consumption is still low enough to not make a difference. In any case, looks like I'll be testing!




16A is actually a pretty damn high rating.. Quite sure most fuses would burn before the powercord draws that amount of power.


----------



## raysclim1568

Quote: 





naim.f.c said:


> Spoke to the guys at Violectric, apparently it doesn't matter whether it's 10A, 13A or 16A etc. The wattage or power consumption is still low enough to not make a difference. In any case, looks like I'll be testing!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 

 Just received my X-DAC from HK . 
  just to mentioned that customer service from Rein Audio is really top notch .  all of my queries got response with hours . 
  really impressed with them . last Email from Jason S. Tonald. from Rein Audio per below to share :-
   
   
 A. How long burn in time is needed to reach optimum performance ？



   
*[RA: As my experience, you may need over 20 hours for first and you will see the different on performance. Actually, it is my personal point of view.]*



   
   
B. Are the product mfg At china ？



   
*[RA: The PCB design by our German designer and assembly in China otherwise the German design is not such popular price. To be honest, our distribution center setup in Asia because we are new brand and Asia and Mainland China is our target market.]*



   
   
C. How does the waranty works ？



   
*[RA: Touch wood if you need. Owing to we don't have official distributor in Singapore, it is necessary to return to our HK centre for any repair. We offer 12-months warranty services (except parts demage). Customer have to ship by at their cost to HK but we will free shipment as return to you.]*



   
   
D. Are the usb connection asynchronous ？



   
*[RA: Yes, it is asynchronous.]*



   
   
E. How to know the output data of the DAC ？eg.  ？bits, ？kps ...etc



   
*[RA: I'm not sure your question. For Coxial / Optical, it support 24bits/192kHz and USB is 24bits / 96 khz.]*
   
Wish you enjoy our effort in this X-DAC. If you are interested our other series, please feel free to order! Thanks!
   
I just hook it up with V200 and running thru' music. will post some listening thought after 48 hours after I listen to it . 
   
Now , Back to track on the thread , with regards to power cable , it did makes a differences compared with stock cable . 
and also the thickness of cable ( amount of copper ) does affect the sound too.. it is recommended to use a thicker cable for amplifier as it drive more current than other source devices. such as DAC. 
   
you will realized that thicker cable will help to improve the dynamics range and drive the bass lower and fuller. .
it is a sound investment to squeeze all juices from your Equipment. 
   
also , try to reduce the connection , for example. use the power cable that could directly plug into your power distributor instead of needing to use a adapter .  I will also invest a decent power distributor with noise filtering function so that the power supply is as clean as possible.
   
cheers. 
Raymond Lim


----------



## Naim.F.C

Why does this amp have to sound so damn good...my wallet is looking at me dubiously. 
  Thank God I at least got a good offer on this (audition6.de) otherwise I really would be teary eyed lol.


----------



## Naim.F.C

Temporary set up till I get my new house/flat. Still have the Rein Audio cables to plug in and give a whirl.


----------



## dallan

Cool, congrats.  Sure would love to hear the T1.  Every meet we have had in So Cal either hasn't had one or the one person who does hasn't shown up.  I like dynamics and electostats, the otho/planars never clicked for me.


----------



## veracocha

Hi ,
   
  I wanna buy Balanced headamp/dac combo , My budget is max 1000$ use with hd 650 with a balanced cabled , please help me


----------



## hodgjy

Has anyone in the USA ordered directly from Violectric? I'm curious to know how much shipping costs. I can order from the dealer in Minnesota, but it could be cheaper straight from Germany, depending on shipping.


----------



## musicman59

I did order my first V100 directly from Violectric before Robert start selling them here. It took a while in transit. I don't remember how much it was but I am almost sure it was not much cheaper. Since then I have upgraded to the V200 and for that I went directly to Aphrodite.
  I would go that way.


----------



## hodgjy

Fried pretty much told me the same thing--go directly with Robert at Aphrodite.
   
  Also, how much of a sonic difference is there between the V90 and V100?
  
  Quote: 





musicman59 said:


> I did order my first V100 directly from Violectric before Robert start selling them here. It took a while in transit. I don't remember how much it was but I am almost sure it was not much cheaper. Since then I have upgraded to the V200 and for that I went directly to Aphrodite.
> I would go that way.


----------



## musicman59

I have never listened to the V90 so I can not say but there is a significant difference mainly in control between the V100 and V200. They share the same sound signature but the bass control with the V200 is clearly better.


----------



## dallan

Robert's the best, go through him for sure.


----------



## hodgjy

Robert doesn't stock the V90 or V100.  I'm still deciding if I want the V100 or the Musical Fidelity M1 HPA.  If I decide on the V100, I'll have to order directly from Violectric.


----------



## musicman59

You should go for the V200. Is a great little amp.


----------



## negura

I have been following this thread, and as everyone is saying how good the synergy of V200 with the T1s (as well as my HD650) is, I took the plunge.
   
  I have received it this afternoon. Having work to do and no RCA cables at home yet, I just unboxed it and kept grinning towards it once in a while.
  But I have finally gotten to listen to the V200, for a few hours now, and it's quite surprising how this little thing transformed my headphones. I was expecting my T1s to sound considerably better which they do, but what I didn't see coming is the amazing synergy with my HD650s. I'm actually loving my HD650s all over again .... Amazing.
   
  Previously I have been using an Aune T1 and needless to say this is levels above. I am still using my Aune (with an upgraded Mullard ECC88 lamp) as a DAC , and seems to do well enough, but I reckon this is where I should be looking to upgrade next. Any suggestions welcome, and my target budget is 500 GBP (600 EUR, 800 USD).


----------



## Mr Blonde

The next logical step up would be the V800, imho.


----------



## Monir

Quote: 





negura said:


> I have been following this thread, and as everyone is saying how good the synergy of V200 with the T1s (as well as my HD650) is, I took the plunge.
> 
> I have received it this afternoon. Having work to do and no RCA cables at home yet, I just unboxed it and kept grinning towards it once in a while.
> But I have finally gotten to listen to the V200, for a few hours now, and it's quite surprising how this little thing transformed my headphones. I was expecting my T1s to sound considerably better which they do, but what I didn't see coming is the amazing synergy with my HD650s. I'm actually loving my HD650s all over again .... Amazing.
> ...


 

 I agree that the V200 has some impact on the HD650. I've noticed how imaging has improved, but it almost feels like the HD650s are transformed a little. When I listen to them now they don't feel like HD650 anymore (be it good or bad). They feel more open now, layered almost, and at times quite natural. I actually feel like the HD650 and V200 is an excellent synergy for orchestral and classical music. The treble seems softer yet still detailed, and I can keep raising the volume some knob more on many female vocal tracks, which I couldn't do before. I hate to exaggerate, and I hope I'm not going over the line on some statements. But I personally feel like rather than making the HD650 darker which I had been hoping for, they sort of opened up and feel a bit more dynamic than they used to be.
   
  The V200 has sparkled my interest in the LCD-2 so I might be selling off the HD650 to afford them, or perhaps going back to HE-400 which I haven't heard on the V200 yet. It would be nice to have a pair of HD650 on the side at all times because of their safe and pleasent sound signature, but I don't have the cash to keep too many headphones; plus, I want to try out different, more fun alternatives.


----------



## negura

I do agree that the HD650s are now better for a number of genres and yes they have transformed, while at the same time still retaining their trademarks. They are still dark, but the detailing has improved substantially. There is better clarity, soundstage, instrumental imaging, and there is a noticeable improvement in the treble (without being anywhere near sibilant, unlike my T1s). 
  
 My view is that with the V200 is the HD650s have finally blossomed. They are retaining their trademark relaxing and darker sound, which succeeds putting a smile to my face every time, but with a high(er)-end sound.
  
 I was on the verge of selling the HD650s, but they now make such a great reference for future comparisons (and casual listening), that I will keep them. The irony of this is that I have initially purchased the V200 more for my T1s, but I am now quite convinced  I will return the T1s while I still can. And that's just personal preference, they do sound really great with the V200.


----------



## negura

Quote: 





mr blonde said:


> The next logical step up would be the V800, imho.


 
   
  I tend to fully agree with you.  Although it will be on the expensive side of what I was going to spend, but I guess this is how it always goes isn't it.


----------



## Loevhagen

THe V200 makes the TH-900 sounds believable.


----------



## Mr Blonde

Quote: 





negura said:


> I tend to fully agree with you.  Although it will be on the expensive side of what I was going to spend, but I guess this is how it always goes isn't it.


 
  I bought my unit used within your price range. So keep your eyes open and pull the trigger if the opportunity is there. And somedays it will  be there.  On the other hand you can save your money for it. Another possibility would be the Audiolab M-DAC. But the look doesn't fit to the V200's appearance, imho.
   
  Last thing I have to say is just take a look at this:


----------



## Monir

^ The V800/200 stack is wonderful. I'm already getting tired of the bulkiness of my Audio-gd DAC. But unfortunately it's gonna be a long while until I can afford something like the V800, alternatively the Sabre D18.


----------



## negura

Quote: 





monir said:


> ^ The V800/200 stack is wonderful. I'm already getting tired of the bulkiness of my Audio-gd DAC. But unfortunately it's gonna be a long while until I can afford something like the V800, alternatively the Sabre D18.


 
   
   
  I've been eyeing similar options for a DAC. The boss at home didn't appreciate me today mentioning such budget potentially allocated into another "headphone" device. 
  But those are good advices from what I've been reading. I am just hoping some magical new amazing DAC will be available for the same quality at a great price. Dream on...


----------



## hifuguy

The V200 sounds simply incredible with the HE-500s. Perhaps more than any other amp that we talk about on head-fi, it seems to be beloved in a wider range of headphones and source electronics combinations than any other amplifier. It almost always, just seems to sing. It's analog-like sound never fatigues and never makes you cringe even with bright recordings, and at the same time, it never makes you feel shortchanged in detail and resolution. That's the balance that make so many people like it, me thinks. I know I do. It's a great bang-for-the-buck investment.


----------



## Mr Blonde

@negura
  I bought both things used and prepaid. My boss at home hasn't asked me a single question on the price tag for those units. Ok, it was luck to some point. But the units look both quite inconspicious to wifes/girlfriends, which is a big plus to me.  But if you look closer, and touch the units you surely can feel the extraordinary quality. 
   
  @hifuguy
   
  You're definetaly right in this regard. But I think this amp meanwhile is sufficient appreciated. Same is going on for the extraorinary DAC V800. It's sold out until march.


----------



## negura

Quote: 





hifuguy said:


> The V200 sounds simply incredible with the HE-500s. Perhaps more than any other amp that we talk about on head-fi, it seems to be beloved in a wider range of headphones and source electronics combinations than any other amplifier. It almost always, just seems to sing. It's a great bang-for-the-buck investment.


 
   
  The only beef appears to be with a couple of ultimate headphones, like the LCD3 and HE-6. Maybe Vioelectric/Lake People will consider the feedback on this forum for the next iteration of V200?


----------



## Mr Blonde

Isn't the LCD3 technical quite similar to the LCD. 2.rev1/2/...? The HE 6 indeed seems to need a plenty of power. It seems to be the choice of the listener if a headphone amp is sufficient or not.
  Imo someone who doesn't like the HE 6 on the V200 wouldn't be satisfied with any headphone amp/appreciates more a "real" amp.


----------



## Monir

While V200 bolsters a wide soundstage with great instrument separation, it lacks depth and space. If Violectric ever makes a similar product like the V200 but with a more three dimensional soundstage then I'm almost set for life. The only contender in the same price range with a greater soundstage I can think of is the Sabre A18, which unfortunately has a little less current ouput for low impedance and higher output impedance than the V200. However, it should have higher voltage output for high impedances in comparison: 24V into 600ohm, I think.
   
  The HE-6 is perhaps too much of a beast, but otherwise I think the V200 couples beautifully with orthos. Can't wait to try out its true potentials.


----------



## Zkadoush

If you read the specs of both Amps you'll see that the V100 outperforms the Auditor in any respect. The Auditor also has a high output impedance of 9Ohms, which makes it unsuitable for a wide variety of cans (all IEMs). With this I'm certainly not saying that he Auditor isn't a respectable Amp, but you should consider it to drive cans with input impedances above 72Ohms.

 The V100 can be ordered with a built in 16/48 or 24/96 DAC module, which is also a great value DAC, which outperforms DACs like the CEntrance Dacport and Dacport LX and costing a lot less. With the 24/96 built-in DAC, the V100 is still less expensive than the Auditor. The V100 also features both balanced and unbalanced inputs and 4 gain settings that make it more versatile than the Auditor.

 Regarding the difference between the V100 and the V200, it is really a matter of performance with more demanding headphones, being the damping factor the main difference. If you plug in high impedance headphones or inneficient headphones, you can hear subtle differences, but beyond that they are both audio transparent Amps that for the most perform equally well at audible levels.

 I own a V100 and I have compared it to the V200, but with cans that are less demanding I couldn't honestly hear any difference. Both Amps live up to the Violectric philosophy: No sound.

 Unless you really need the extra power of the V200 (let's say you own a K1000, a HE-6, a T1, etc.), you can without any hesitation go for the V100. I have a HD 800 and a K702, and I really don't need more Amp for those cans. That said, the V100 is still a power beast compared to the large majority of Amps, and if it weren't for the design philosophy of Fried Reim - in which it makes sense - it would most certainly be overkill.


----------



## Greeni

Recently have a chance to compared the V100 and V200 in a dealer showroom in my area. The V200 definitely has more details, resolution, etc., but I found the V100 to have a fuller tone and more suited to vocals. Suffice to say the V200 does not appear to have a decidedly advantage over the V100 for my preference.
   
  That said, I am not being conclusive because at the time of testing the V100 and V200 are hooked to different interconnect and power cables, and the V100 was running on RCA input while the V200 balanced XLR.
   
  I would like some feedback from those who have heard both. Thanks.


----------



## etys rule

Not to hijack the thread, but since this is where all the smart people are, I figured I'd ask. Recently got a v90. As I've listened to it quite a bit with the stock opamps, I would like to experiment with a few of my fav's. Thing is, I don't know if they'll be compatible or not. Ideally the 637, the 8620, and the 727, and maybe you all could recommend something new.
   
  I am going to put my order in and I need to know how many and are adapters needed. For example, the 637's in my M-stage were 2 on an adapter board. Do I need to do the same here. There are currently two opamps, I assume for each headphone jack.
   
  And if you feel strongly about a particular opamp, let's hear it.


----------



## esn89

Quote: 





fdg said:


> Please note, I am a "Member of trade - Manufacturer"
> 
> Hey Maxime, when your quoting, please do it right.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I never knew that this was one of the CEO's statement.  But hearing him say this, it makes me even happier that I bought from this company.


----------



## roskodan

is there anyone who want to share more in depth impressions about the v200 set to gnd for the groundlift jumper, and to dc operation, vs ac and lift settings?
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/551173/review-violectric-hpa-v200-amp/2235#post_9435173


----------



## NA Blur

The G109 by Lake People is measured here:
  
 http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/AllAmpGraphs.pdf


----------



## StalkerAssassin

The Chinese made an exact copy: *DAC V800*, *HPA V181*, *HPA V200*. Who ever heard of these devices?


----------



## derbigpr

stalkerassassin said:


> The Chinese made an exact copy: *DAC V800*, *HPA V181*, *HPA V200*. Who ever heard of these devices?





LOL why am I not surprised. Anyway, no more Chinese copies of anything for me. If I'll buy Chinese I'll buy genuine, not a rip off, just because of my OCD which would not make me forget I payed a lot of money for something that's not as good as the original.


----------



## Martijn W

I used the HD800/V200 combo now for a few months. At first I drove the HD800 with my Emu 0404 but although it sounded very good to my ears it gave me ear fatigue. With the V200 that is all gone.
  
 The V200 makes listening to the HD800 quite addictive!!


----------



## latimerfripp

Anyone have experience with the V200 and a Schiit Bifrost (UBER USB) DAC? for the HD800 and LCD2.
 thanks


----------



## ClintonL

Hey guys, i can't decide between a second hand HPA V200 or a bottlehead crack + speedball for my hd800's. Has anyone tried both?


----------



## BobG55

.


----------

